# Μαύρο-άσπρο στις δηλώσεις για το Grexit



## Hellegennes (May 29, 2015)

Καουσίκ Μπασού: «Κίνδυνος για την παγκόσμια οικονομία τυχόν Grexit»

S&P: Χαμηλός κίνδυνος για την Ευρωζώνη από τυχόν Grexit

Σόιμπλε: χαρακτήρισε κίνδυνο για την παγκόσμια οικονομία το ενδεχόμενο ενός Grexit

Σόιμπλε: Η Ελλάδα δεν θέτει σε κίνδυνο την Ευρωζώνη

Reuters: Οι ΗΠΑ διαφωνούν με τον Σόιμπλε για τις επιπτώσεις του Grexit – Κίνδυνος για την παγκόσμια οικονομία

Μοσκοβισί: Πιθανό Grexit θα σήμαινε το τέλος της Ευρωζώνης


Αποφασίστε. Μου δημιουργούνται αναπάντητα ερωτήματα: είναι κίνδυνος ή δεν είναι; Είναι κίνδυνος για την Ευρωζώνη; Είναι κίνδυνος για την παγκόσμια οικονομία; Πόσο καρνάβαλος πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να κάνει δυο εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες δηλώσεις μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες; Ποιον να πιστέψω; Την παγκόσμια τράπεζα; Τον Γερμανό ΥΠΟΙΚ; Τον Γάλλο ΥΠΟΙΚ; Την Γερμανίδα καγκελάριο; Τον Αμερικανό οικονομικό σύμβουλο του Λευκού Οίκου; Τους οίκους αξιολόγησης; Τον Έλληνα ΥΠΟΙΚ; Ζαλίστηκα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Ένα είναι βέβαιο: ότι θα είναι καταστροφική για την Ελλάδα. Ας συμφωνήσουμε σε αυτό και μετά πάμε παραπέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα είναι βέβαιο: ότι θα είναι καταστροφική για την Ελλάδα. Ας συμφωνήσουμε σε αυτό και μετά πάμε παραπέρα.



Σ' αυτό δεν πρέπει να διαφωνεί κανείς. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτή η ουσία της δημοσίευσής μου.



Palavra said:


> Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όχι τόσο καρνάβαλος όσο κάποιος που δηλώνει το μεσημέρι ότι θα μπει φόρος στις αναλήψεις από τα ΑΤΜ και 2 ώρες αργότερα διαψεύδει τον εαυτό του.



Καταφανώς. Αλλά τους εγχώριους πολιτικούς δεν τους παίρνει κανείς σοβαρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Η πρώτη δήλωση Σόιμπλε πρέπει πάντως να είναι σχετικά παλιά. Δεν έχω πάρει είδηση να έκανε τέτοια δήλωση το τελευταίο εξάμηνο. Και του Μοσκοβισί από πότε είναι;

Έμαθα και τον Καουσίκ Μπασού...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 29, 2015)

Όλες φετινές είναι. Η πρώτη του Σόιμπλε είναι από την 16η Απριλίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Βασικά, την πιο καλή εικόνα πρέπει να δίνει η έκθεση της ΕΚΤ που κυκλοφόρησε χτες. Η ευρωζώνη θα χάσει καμιά 200ριά δις (περίπου το πλεόνασμα μιας χρονιάς) και θα κινδυνέψει να περάσει 1-2 χρονιές στασιμότητας αν οι αρνητικές επιπτώσεις υπερβούν τελικά τις θετικές. Προφανώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι θα γίνει σε ένα πολύπλοκο γεγονός που δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί στην ιστορία, αλλά επειδή ο έχων το καρπούζι και το μαχαίρι συνήθως κάπως βρίσκει και πορεύεται, υποθέτω ότι λύσεις θα βρεθούν, ίσως με τη φημολογούμενη πιστωτική επέκταση και ταυτόχρονη θεσμική σύσφιξη.

Την ίδια ώρα, στη ΝΑ γωνιά της Ευρώπης... (σχεδιάστε τα δικά σας σενάρια, ιδίως αν η έξοδος γίνει σε εχθρικό κλίμα που σημαίνει και πολιτική απομόνωση από τον περίγυρο εκτός από τα τεράστια οικονομικά προβλήματα).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 29, 2015)

Οι συνέπειες δεν είναι τόσο απλές όσο η απώλεια μερικών δισεκατομμυρίων (που δεν είναι και λίγα, βέβαια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Όποιος τις ξέρει και προλάβει να τις δημοσιεύσει (με απαραίτητες τεκμηριώσεις, καμπύλες κλπ) πάει για Νόμπελ Οικονομίας πάντως...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 29, 2015)

Κανείς δεν μπορεί.-

Πάντως δεν είναι μόνο η άμεση απώλεια 200 δισεκατομμυρίων.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2015)

Helle, πάλι μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι συζητάς αυτό που αφορά τους ξένους, όχι αυτό που νοιάζει εμάς. Δηλαδή, αν χρεοκοπήσουμε, έχουμε πιστωτικό γεγονός (και γμ τους ευφημισμούς!), βρεθούμε εκτός ευρώ ή κάτι αντίστοιχα σοβαρό για την καμπούρα μας, θα κοιτάμε εκείνη τη στιγμή πόσο ζημιώσαμε τους ξένους; Να μάθουν τα κωλόπαιδα να μη μας ξανακάνουν τέτοιο χουνέρι;

Επειδή είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχω παρεξηγήσει αυτό που θέλεις να πεις, κάνε το λιανά, σε παρακαλώ. Είναι θολωμένο το μυαλό μου αυτές τις μέρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 29, 2015)

Δεν πιάνεις καθόλου το νόημα αυτού που λέω αλλά δεν έχω αυτήν την στιγμή χρόνο να το αναλύσω. Αργότερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Καουσίκ Μπασού: «Κίνδυνος για την παγκόσμια οικονομία τυχόν Grexit»
> 
> S&P: Χαμηλός κίνδυνος για την Ευρωζώνη από τυχόν Grexit
> 
> ...



Πάρτε ένα ακόμη, φρέσκο:

Oι πολιτικές συνέπειες μιας χρεοκοπίας της Ελλάδας θα ήταν φυσικά τεράστιες για την Ευρωζώνη (από τον υπουργό Οικονομίας της Γερμανίας, Ζίγκμαρ Γκάμπριελ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάρτε ένα ακόμη, φρέσκο:
> 
> Oι πολιτικές συνέπειες μιας χρεοκοπίας της Ελλάδας θα ήταν φυσικά τεράστιες για την Ευρωζώνη (από τον υπουργό Οικονομίας της Γερμανίας, Ζίγκμαρ Γκάμπριελ)



Κανένα πρόβλημα, Χέλλε. Μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα ξέρουμε καλύτερα και περισσότερα για όλα αυτά και, πιθανότατα, θα μπορέσει ο καθένας μας να επικυρώσει το συμπέρασμά του στο εκλογικό ταμείο, στις 28/6 (ημερομηνία εκλογών που έπεσε σήμερα πρωί πρωί στην πιάτσα, από τον γνωστό βουλευτή, κοινοβουλευτικό εκπρόσωπο του εθνικιστή κυβερνητικού εταίρου και διώκτη των Λουξεμβουργιανών ομοφυλόφιλων).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2015)

Προς το παρόν θα ήθελα να μου πεις τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις απ' όλες αυτές τις αντιφατικές δηλώσεις και γιατί γίνονται. Πραγματικά με ενδιαφέρει η άποψή σου. Θα ήθελα επιπροσθέτως να μου πεις τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις από διαμετρικά αντίθετες τοποθετήσεις του ίδιου ατόμου σε διάστημα μικρότερο των τριών μηνών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2015)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία αντιφατικότητα. Προφανώς θα είναι πολιτικό πρόβλημα για την ευρωζώνη μια χρεοκοπία της Ελλάδας, όπως θα είναι πολιτικό πρόβλημα ένα Grexit ή ένα Graccident. Πολιτικό πρόβλημα είναι όμως ταυτόχρονα η γνώμη των πολιτών στις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, πολιτικό πρόβλημα η τήρηση συμφωνιών ή μη, πολιτικό πρόβλημα η συστηματική μη διαπραγμάτευση εκ μέρους μας (από όσο καταλαβαίνω· φυσικά δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται, όπως υποθέτω ότι δεν γνωρίζουν παρά ελάχιστοι στη χώρα).

Δουλειά των πολιτικών είναι να μετράνε τα στοιχεία και τις συνέπειες των πολιτικών προβλημάτων και να αποφασίζουν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 2, 2015)

Ώστε εκλογές 28/6, ε;
Με τί ερώτημα;
Ξαναψηφίστε μας για να ξανακάνουμε τα ίδια;
(αυτό είναι ερώτημα για όλα τα κόμματα, φυσικά, όχι μόνο γιια την κυβέρνηση)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2015)

Με ερώτημα «αποφασίστε _*εσείς*_ αν θέλετε τα μέτρα ή την πτώχευση».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ώστε εκλογές 28/6, ε;


(Η προσωπική εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι δεν βγαίνουν καν συνταγματικά οι προθεσμίες για εκλογές στις 28/6.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2015)

Πιθανότερο βλέπω το ερώτημα «Μπορείτε να βγάλετε άδεια παραμονής & εργασίας για χώρα του εξωτερικού;»...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2015)

Μπορεί και να τεθεί το ερώτημα: «Έχετε απορροφητήρα στο σπίτι σας;»


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορεί και να τεθεί το ερώτημα: «Έχετε απορροφητήρα στο σπίτι σας;»



Ε, ήρεμα! Έχουμε σχετικό νήμα:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15956-Δημοψήφισμα-Ναι-ή-Όχι


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2015)

Κρίμα, μας έβαλε πάγο ο Νίκελ την ώρα που ερχόμουν να ρωτήσω: _Μακαρόνια: με σάλτσα ή με κιμά; _


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ε, ήρεμα! Έχουμε σχετικό νήμα:
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15956-Δημοψήφισμα-Ναι-ή-Όχι



Πτου. Ξέχασα ότι υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ κλπ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία αντιφατικότητα. Προφανώς θα είναι πολιτικό πρόβλημα για την ευρωζώνη μια χρεοκοπία της Ελλάδας, όπως θα είναι πολιτικό πρόβλημα ένα Grexit ή ένα Graccident. Πολιτικό πρόβλημα είναι όμως ταυτόχρονα η γνώμη των πολιτών στις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, πολιτικό πρόβλημα η τήρηση συμφωνιών ή μη, πολιτικό πρόβλημα η συστηματική μη διαπραγμάτευση εκ μέρους μας (από όσο καταλαβαίνω· φυσικά δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται, όπως υποθέτω ότι δεν γνωρίζουν παρά ελάχιστοι στη χώρα).
> 
> Δουλειά των πολιτικών είναι να μετράνε τα στοιχεία και τις συνέπειες των πολιτικών προβλημάτων και να αποφασίζουν.



Τα περισσότερα από τα παραπάνω που παράθεσα γράφουν για οικονομικό κόστος, όχι μόνο πολιτικό. Αλλά και μόνο ως πολιτικό να το δεις, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις στο ίδιο τσουβάλι. Δηλαδή η γνώμη των πολιτών στις υπόλοιπες χώρες καταφανώς δεν έχει το ίδιο βάρος με τις συνέπειες μιας πιθανής χρεοκοπίας και πιθανής εξόδου από το ευρώ, που μπορεί να έχει απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες. Άλλος κρίνει ότι θα διαλυθεί η Ευρωζώνη κι άλλος λέει δεν τρέχει τίποτα για την Ευρωζώνη. Εσύ δεν βλέπεις δηλαδή καμμιά αντίφαση σ' αυτό; Δεν βλέπεις αντίφαση άναμεσα στο "κίνδυνος για την παγκόσμια οικονομία" και "όχι κίνδυνος για την Ευρωζώνη", δηλώσεις αμφότερες του ίδιου ατόμου, σε διάστημα τριών μηνών; Ποια δήλωσή του να πιστέψω; Κι αν είναι να πιστέψω την δεύτερη, να πιστέψω τον Σόιμπλε ή τον Μοσκοβισί; Την Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα ή την Standard & Poor's; Είναι κάποιος από τους προαναφερθέντες λιγότερο ικανός από τον άλλον; Λιγότερο αξιόπιστος;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2015)

Η χρεοκοπία είναι αναπόφευκτη, ας επωφεληθούμε... (Ήθελα να βάλω Καθημερινή, αλλά σκιάχτηκα μη με ξαναπεί ο Ελληγενής παλαμάκια και κρατήθηκα)


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2015)

Helle, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σε έπιασε με την αξιολόγηση των δηλώσεων για το Grexit και την αποτίμηση της σοβαρότητας των παραγόντων με κριτήριο sound bites που απευθύνονται σε διαφορετικές περιστάσεις σε διαφορετικά ακροατήρια. Χοντρικά αυτό που θέλουν να πουν στις αγορές είναι ότι το Grexit δεν θα καταστρέψει την ευρωζώνη. Και αυτό που θέλουν να πουν σε άλλους αποδέκτες είναι ότι το Grexit δεν πρέπει να συμβεί για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο. Είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τη σκοπιμότητα που επιβάλλει κάτι τόσο σοβαρό να ζωγραφίζεται με διαφορετικούς τρόπους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα περισσότερα από τα παραπάνω που παράθεσα γράφουν για οικονομικό κόστος, όχι μόνο πολιτικό.


Προφανώς με κάλυψε ο Νίκελ, αλλά να προσθέσω κάτι για το πιο πάνω. Το οικονομικό είναι (ή γίνεται) πολιτικό, το πολιτικό είναι (ή γίνεται) οικονομικό. Αυτά τα δύο είναι αλληλένδετα (και γι' αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω και την επιμονή όσων προσπαθούν να συζητήσουν πολιτικά χωρίς αναφορά σε αριθμούς αλλά μόνο σε κάποια «ποιοτικά» στοιχεία (που ο καθένας τα καταλαβαίνει και τα ορίζει όπως νομίζει εκείνος).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Helle, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σε έπιασε με την αξιολόγηση των δηλώσεων για το Grexit και την αποτίμηση της σοβαρότητας των παραγόντων με κριτήριο sound bites που απευθύνονται σε διαφορετικές περιστάσεις σε διαφορετικά ακροατήρια. Χοντρικά αυτό που θέλουν να πουν στις αγορές είναι ότι το Grexit δεν θα καταστρέψει την ευρωζώνη. Και αυτό που θέλουν να πουν σε άλλους αποδέκτες είναι ότι το Grexit δεν πρέπει να συμβεί για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο. Είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τη σκοπιμότητα που επιβάλλει κάτι τόσο σοβαρό να ζωγραφίζεται με διαφορετικούς τρόπους;



Υπερβολικά αόριστα κι αυθαίρετα το βλέπεις το ζήτημα. Ούτε σε διαφορετικές περιστάσεις αναφέρονται ούτε σε διαφορετικά ακροατήρια. Πρώτα απ' όλα είναι όλα δημόσιες δηλώσεις, οπότε αυτό με τα ακροατήρια πάει περίπατο. Αυτό που παρουσιάζεις ως "χοντρικά" εγώ δεν το βλέπω ούτε με σφαίρες στις παραπάνω δηλώσεις. Δηλαδή θες να μου πεις ότι η δήλωση "Πιθανό Grexit θα σήμαινε το τέλος της Ευρωζώνης" λέει χοντρικά "το Grexit δεν θα καταστρέψει την Ευρωζώνη"; Δηλαδή δουλευόμαστε τώρα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2015)

Θέλει να σου πει ότι η δήλωση «Πιθανό Grexit θα σήμαινε το τέλος της Ευρωζώνης» γίνεται για να μην πάει άπατο το ελληνικό χρηματιστήριο (υποθέτω και να μη συμπαρασύρει και άλλα). Και εγώ θα προσθέσω ότι αν ήταν σοβαρή και η δική μας κυβέρνηση θα φρόντιζε για τον ίδιο λόγο να μην κάνει ακραίες δηλώσεις άλα Λαπαβίτσα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2015)

Helle, εγώ πέντε γραμμές είχα χρόνο να γράψω και, αν θέλεις και μπορείς, καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω. Αν όχι, μέχρι εκεί μπορώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Θέλει να σου πει ότι η δήλωση «Πιθανό Grexit θα σήμαινε το τέλος της Ευρωζώνης» γίνεται για να μην πάει άπατο το ελληνικό χρηματιστήριο (υποθέτω και να μη συμπαρασύρει και άλλα). Και εγώ θα προσθέσω ότι αν ήταν σοβαρή και η δική μας κυβέρνηση θα φρόντιζε για τον ίδιο λόγο να μην κάνει ακραίες δηλώσεις άλα Λαπαβίτσα.



Μα δεν δουλεύει αυτή η λογική. Πρώτα απ' όλα οι επενδυτές δεν επηρεάζονται από την δήλωση του κάθε Σόιμπλε και του κάθε Μοσκοβισί. Οι κινήσεις τους βασίζονται σε long-term ή short-term outlooks και αναλύσεις και καμμιά καθησυχαστική ή ανησυχητική δήλωση* δεν μπορεί να επηρεάσει σοβαρά τις αγορές. Οι δε μικροεπενδυτές που δεν έχουν ούτε πρόσβαση σε μακροοικονομικές και μικροοικονομικές αναλύσεις ούτε τον απαραίτητο χρόνο και γνώσεις για να ασχοληθούν, που είναι και οι πιο απρόβλεπτοι επενδυτές, μπερδεύονται από τέτοιες δηλώσεις. Ποια δήλωση να θεωρήσουν ότι είναι η ρεαλιστική και ας πούμε ότι απευθύνεται σ' αυτούς; Και σε ποιον βαθμό να εμπιστευτούν τις δηλώσεις κάποιου που άλλα λέει στους μεν και άλλα στους δε; Και πώς είναι δυνατόν να δουλεύει ένα σύστημα με δυο ακροατήρια όταν όλες οι δηλώσεις τους είναι δημόσιες και αναδημοσιεύονται σε κάθε μέσο; Το ένα ακροατήριο δηλαδή είναι χαζό και το άλλο έξυπνο; Όταν κάνεις αντίθετες δηλώσεις, μια από τις δυο είναι αναληθής ή έστω ανακριβής.

Χώρια δηλαδή που ούτε αυτό το σενάριο μπορεί να δουλέψει. Τι ακριβώς εννοεί το αμερικανικό υπουργείο οικονομικών και σε ποιον απευθύνεται όταν λέει ότι διαφωνεί με τις τελευταίες δηλώσεις του Σόιμπλε περί μη επηρεασμού της Ευρωζώνης από ένα Grexit και αξιολογούν ότι αντιθέτως αποτελεί κίνδυνο για την παγκόσμια οικονομία; Παραγίνεται πολύπλοκο το σενάριο.


* εκτός αν είναι αριθμητική δήλωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Helle, εγώ πέντε γραμμές είχα χρόνο να γράψω και, αν θέλεις και μπορείς, καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω. Αν όχι, μέχρι εκεί μπορώ.



Δεν είναι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες, είναι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω από πού προκύπτουν αυτά που λες. Νιώθω ότι ζούμε σε παράλληλα σύμπαντα ή ότι είμαστε διαφορετικά βιολογικά είδη. Επίσης δεν είναι ότι έχω απλά την υποψία· ξέρω ότι μπορείς μέχρι πολύ περισσότερο, αλλά για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο νιώθεις πιο άνετα να πιστεύεις πράγματα όπως τα προαναφερθέντα. Αυτό ομολογώ ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Ίσως αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα να πιστεύεις ότι ζούμε σε μια αποκομμένη σαπουνόφουσκα εντός του χάρτη και άρα δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει αλληλεπίδραση του δικού μας σύμπαντος με αυτό που μας περιέχει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2015)

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Σε ποιο βιολογικό είδος θεωρείς ότι ανήκει ο Νίκελ, Χέλλε, και σε ποιο εσύ;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης δεν είναι ότι έχω απλά την υποψία· ξέρω ότι μπορείς μέχρι πολύ περισσότερο, αλλά για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο νιώθεις πιο άνετα να πιστεύεις πράγματα όπως τα προαναφερθέντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Σε ποιο βιολογικό είδος θεωρείς ότι ανήκει ο Νίκελ, Χέλλε, και σε ποιο εσύ;



Εγώ στο είδος της νοτιοαφρικανικής σαλαμάνδρας κι ο Νίκελ στο ανθρώπινο. Εννοώ ότι όχι απλώς βλέπουμε το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα από διαφορετική σκοπιά, το πώς το αντιλαμβανόμαστε ο καθένας είναι λες και είμαστε βιολογικά ασύμβατοι μεταξύ μας. Λες και οι εγκέφαλοί μας λειτουργούν διαφορετικά. Αν και γενικά νιώθω εξωγήινος εδώ μέσα πολλές φορές, όχι μόνο εν προκειμένω. Εν προκειμένω θεωρώ απλά ότι τραβάτε απ' τα μαλλιά την λογική για να ταιριάξει σε μια εικόνα που έχετε προαποφασίσει και για τον έναν ή τον άλλον λόγο προτιμάτε. Ή αυτό δηλαδή ή ότι πραγματικά σκεφτόμαστε σαν διαφορετικά είδη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εν προκειμένω θεωρώ απλά ότι τραβάτε απ' τα μαλλιά την λογική για να ταιριάξει σε μια εικόνα που έχετε προαποφασίσει και για τον έναν ή τον άλλον λόγο προτιμάτε.


Την ώρα που το λες αυτό, ελπίζω να στέκεσαι μπροστά στον καθρέφτη, ε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Την ώρα που το λες αυτό, ελπίζω να στέκεσαι μπροστά στον καθρέφτη, ε;



Σκέφτομαι να βγάλω σε δημόσιο poll, ποιο απ' τα δυο είναι τράβηγμα της λογικής απ' τα μαλλιά για να ταιριάξει σε προαποφασισμένη άποψη:

1. Όταν η Αμερική λέει πως διαφωνεί με τις δηλώσεις Σόιμπλε, στην πραγματικότητα συμφωνεί αλλά τα λέει αυτά για τα αφτιά άλλου ακροατηρίου και όταν ο Μοσκοβισί λέει ότι ένα Grexit θα διαλύσει την Ευρωζώνη, στην πραγματικότητα στέλνει μήνυμα στις αγορές ότι ένα Grexit δεν θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην Ευρωζώνη.

2. Αντιφατικές δηλώσεις οικονομικών προβλέψεων σημαίνουν ένα από δύο πράγματα ή και τα δυο μαζί: μικροπολιτικές σκοπιμότητες και πολιτικά κολλήματα ή υγιή ένδειξη για το επιστημονικά δεδομένο, δηλαδή ότι οι οικονομικές προβλέψεις σε χαοτικά συστήματα είναι δύσκολες ως αδύνατες και η εμμονή σε συγκεκριμένες προβλέψεις υποδηλώνει κόλλημα, σκοπιμότητα ή καθαρή ανοησία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Κι αφού έχω χρόνο σήμερα, ας απαντήσω στην αρχική απορία του Νίκελ, τουλάχιστον για να υπάρχει μια συνεννόηση ως προς το τι πιστεύει και εννοεί ο καθένας. Η απορία στην οποία αναφέρομαι είναι αυτή:



nickel said:


> Helle, πάλι μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι συζητάς αυτό που αφορά τους ξένους, όχι αυτό που νοιάζει εμάς. Δηλαδή, αν χρεοκοπήσουμε, έχουμε πιστωτικό γεγονός (και γμ τους ευφημισμούς!), βρεθούμε εκτός ευρώ ή κάτι αντίστοιχα σοβαρό για την καμπούρα μας, θα κοιτάμε εκείνη τη στιγμή πόσο ζημιώσαμε τους ξένους; Να μάθουν τα κωλόπαιδα να μη μας ξανακάνουν τέτοιο χουνέρι;
> 
> Επειδή είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχω παρεξηγήσει αυτό που θέλεις να πεις, κάνε το λιανά, σε παρακαλώ. Είναι θολωμένο το μυαλό μου αυτές τις μέρες.



Λοιπόν, όπως είχα πει, δεν έπιασες το εντελώς διαφορετικό νόημα. Ναι, παρεξήγησες τελείως αυτό που έγραψα. Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι γι' αρχή. Δεν υπάρχει κανείς λαός που να μην χωνεύω και το αποδεικνύω εμπράκτως κάθε μέρα*. Η δε ανησυχία μου για πιθανή ανατροπή είναι ακριβώς η αντίθετη: δεν νοιάζομαι μόνο για την γούνα μου και το τι θα συμβεί στον ελληνικό μικρόκοσμο. Αντιθέτως με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ τι θα συμβεί στην Ευρωζώνη και γενικά με ενδιαφέρει τι συμβαίνει στον κόσμο. Γι' αυτό και θεωρώ το "συζητάς αυτό που αφορά τους ξένους, όχι αυτό που νοιάζει εμάς" πολύ μικροκοσμίτικο. Δεν ξέρω τι νοιάζει εσάς, εμένα πάντως με νοιάζουν τα πάντα. Με νοιάζει η εξέλιξη της επιστήμης, με νοιάζει η ανάπτυξη όλων των χωρών και ειδικά η εξισορρόπηση της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας σε ένα μοντέλο που δεν θα υπάρχουν G8 και υπανάπτυκτες χώρες, που δεν θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα και λόγοι μετανάστευσης. Και δεν με νοιάζουν έμμεσα, σαν ευχές, με νοιάζουν άμεσα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κάνω παρά ελάχιστα πράγματα ο ίδιος.

Με νοιάζει ακόμα πιο άμεσα ποιες θα είναι οι συνέπειες στην Ευρώπη. Αγαπάω την Ευρώπη, γουστάρω μια Ευρώπη που θα είναι περισσότερο σαν υγιές ομοσπονδιακό σύστημα παρά σαν μικρά ψάρια και μεγάλα ψάρια που οι μεν βλέπουν την συμμετοχή τους σαν ευκαιρία να εκμεταλλευτούν και να αρπάξουν και οι δε βλέπουν την συμμετοχή τους σαν σε ποδοσφαιρική ομοσπονδία κι ευκαιρία να εκμεταλλευτούν τα μικρά ψάρια για άνοιγμα αγοράς και φθηνότερο εργατικό δυναμικό. Αυτό δεν είναι όραμα για την Ευρώπη, είναι τραγέλαφος.

Φυσικά και με νοιάζουν οι οικονομικές συνέπειες μιας ελληνικής χρεοκοπίας. Το οικονομικό κόστος είναι πολύ μεγάλο, για όλους. Αλλά και οι συνέπειες είναι παντελώς απρόβλεπτες. Οι οικονομικές δηλώσεις που παράθεσα είναι αμιγώς αντιφατικές κι αυτό οφείλεται σε κάποιον απ' τους λόγους που προανέφερα (μικροπολιτική σκοπιμότητα, κόλλημα ή ανοησία**), γιατί η οικονομική επιστήμη (κατ' ευφημισμόν επιστήμη) δεν έχει τις δυνατότητες να κάνει τέτοιου είδους προβλέψεις. Αυτές οι προβλέψεις απαιτούν όχι μόνο λογιστικά αλλά και κοινωνικά και ιστορικά δεδομένα, που τα μαθηματικά μάς λένε ότι είναι αδύνατον -τουλάχιστον με το σημερινό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο- να συλλεχθούν και να αναλυθούν (πράγμα που χρειάζεται υπολογιστές που ακόμη δεν έχουμε). Γι' αυτό και βρίσκω αυτό το κομμάτι του Δόκτορα στην σωστή κατεύθυνση: _"Προφανώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι θα γίνει σε ένα πολύπλοκο γεγονός που δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί στην ιστορία..."_. Ακριβώς αυτό είναι η ουσία και είναι αυτό που εκτιμούν οι δηλώσεις για κίνδυνο στην παγκόσμια οικονομία και στην Ευρωζώνη. Η πιθανή χρεοκοπία της Ελλάδας μπορεί να έχει πολύ άσχημες συνέπειες κι αυτό είναι κάτι που το παίρνουν υπερβολικά αψήφιστα μερικοί στην Ευρωζώνη, διακινδυνεύοντας τις τύχες εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων, κουνώντας το δάχτυλο για θυσίες και λιτότητες, απολαμβάνοντας στην βιλάρα τους 100 φορές αυτά που άλλοι πρέπει να στερηθούν.

Οπότε όχι, δεν συζητάω αυτό που νοιάζει τους... "ξένους". Συζητάω αυτό που νοιάζει όλους μας. Όλους εμάς που ζούμε στον πλανήτη Γη, όχι "εμάς τους Έλληνες".



* αυτό μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις μόνο εκ του σύνεγγυς.
** δεν πιστεύω σε ηλίθιες συνωμοσίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Απλώς και μόνο για το δικό μου που τσιτάρισες, εκείνο το "Προφανώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι θα γίνει σε ένα πολύπλοκο γεγονός που δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί στην ιστορία..." *δεν περιλαμβάνει στο μυαλό μου και προβλέψεις για καλά πράγματα.* Εννοώ ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει πώς και πόσο χάλια θα είναι οι εξελίξεις, αλλά χάλια θα είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι στη βιλάρα τους κάθονται και εγχώριοι πολιτικοί, οι οποίοι κάνουν δηλώσεις τύπου «αν δε γίνει αυτό θα πάμε σε ρήξη», «η δραχμή δεν είναι ταμπού», «δε θέλουμε λεφτά αλλά αξιοπρέπεια» και άλλα τέτοια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2015)

Όσο για "αξιοπρέπεια", δεν έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ να συμβαδίζει με χρεοκοπία. Οι άνθρωποι χάνουν κάθε αξιοπρέπεια σ' ένα χρεοκοπημένο κράτος. Οι μόνοι που κερδίζουν είναι αυτοί που έχουν τα λεφτά τους εξασφαλισμένα και άθικτα από τη χρεοκοπία, οι υπόλοιποι πουλάνε ό,τι έχουν όσο-όσο για να θρέψουν τα παιδιά τους.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2015)

Ελληγενή, ώρες ώρες κάνεις σα θυμωμένος έφηβος. Μόνος μέσα στο πλήθος, ένας εναντίον όλων, κλπ. κλπ. 
Συνιστώ να αφήσεις τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις για λίγο και να το ρίξεις στις χιουμοριστικές. 
Τώρα, γιατί νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν τόσες διαφορετικές απόψεις στις ειδήσεις; Απλά πράγματα: γιατί είναι όπως όταν βλέπεις έναν πίνακα από πολύ κοντά: η λεπτομέρεια δεν σε αφήνει να δεις το σύνολο. 

Λοιπόν, πάρε ένα μυστικό: η Ευρώπη που ονειρεύεσαι, που την ονειρεύονται πολλοί, θα γίνει πραγματικότητα όταν θα λυθούν τα οικονομικά προβλήματα όλων των μελών κι όταν όλα τα μέλη θα γίνουν λίγο πολύ το ίδιο. Δηλαδή κυρίως όταν η Ιρλανδία και η Λιθουανία θα έχουν τον ίδιο πάνω κάτω βασικό μισθό. Κι όταν δεν θα λειτουργούν ορισμένα μέλη εις βάρος άλλων (π.χ. σε ζητήματα δικαιωμάτων κλπ.). Ωραία οράματα, κλπ. κλπ., αλλά χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη ολοκλήρωση και προς το παρόν απέχουμε από αυτό και δε νομίζω ότι ήμασταν ποτέ κοντά (ίσως τη δεκαετία του ’90 να ήμασταν λίγο πιο κοντά). Τα υπόλοιπα είναι μπλα μπλα για έκθεση σχολική, που σαν πρώτη γενιά εντός ΕΟΚ εγώ τα έφαγα με το κουταλάκι στο σχολείο και πιστεύω πλέον ότι ήταν απλά προπαγάνδα των μεγαλύτερων, που έβλεπαν να έρχεται το ποτάμι χρήματα από την ΕΕ και χαίρονταν γιατί νόμιζαν ότι θα είναι έτσι για πάντα κι ότι θα πληρώνουν οι υπόλοιποι για να μην κάνουμε ένα έργο υποδομής και να τα τρώμε στα μπουζούκια και σε λογαριασμούς στην Ελβετία (και πιο πρόσφατα, σε ακίνητα στο Λονδίνο, γιατί, όπως είχε πει και μια γνωστη μου, «το Λονδίνο είναι γνωστή πόληή, γιατί να μην έχει κανείς ακίνητο εκεί;»). 

Γιά να το δούμε και λίγο ρεαλιστικά το ζήτημα. Και νά ο ρεαλισμός: προς το παρόν απέχουμε πολύ από αυτό, κι η Ελλάδα με τη στάση της διάλεξε εδώ και μια πενταετία να απέχει ακόμα περισσότερο με το να μην προσπαθήσει να κάνει πέντε πράματα, να λύσει το πρόβλημα της οικονομίας και να βάλει δυο βάσεις για το μέλλον. Και δυστυχώς η υπόθεση αυτή συνεχίζεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο εδώ κι ένα πεντάμηνο με τη στάση που ακολουθεί η κυβέρνηση, η οποία μου θυμίζει γιατί τα πάω χάλια στις διαπραγματεύσεις. Γιατί τα ίδια λάθη κάνω κι εγώ, και στο τέλος μου λένε οι άλλοι τι να κάνω, ενώ θα μπορούσα από την αρχή να είχα αποφασίσει τι θα κάνω. Τώρα, τι δηλώσεις κάνει ο ένας κι ο άλλος εδώ ή εκεί, καλά, πάνω στη συζήτηση ό,τι θες λέγεται.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι Αμερικανοί που αναφέρεις δεν είναι οι Αμερικανοί του 1940 ή ξέρωγω ποιας εποχής μπορεί να θυμάται ο παππούς σου ή ο πατέρας σου. Δεν πρόκειται να στείλουν στρατό στην Ελλάδα για να μας σώσει από την κακιά Γερμανία. Από την απόστασή τους βλέπουν ότι η ΕΕ έχει πρόβλημα και λένε αοριστολογίες σύμφωνες με τη δική τους άποψη για το πώς λύνονται τέτοια ζητήματα- άποψη η οποία δούλεψε και δουλεύει στις ΗΠΑ, που έχει τελείως διαφορετικό τρόπο λειτουργίας. 

Και να σου πω κι ένα μυστικό από την εποχή που έκανα και την παραγωγό ειδήσεων: οι αντιφατικές δηλώσεις είναι ο κανόνας. Πρέπει να κατακαθίσει η σκόνη για να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται. Απλά τώρα είναι η πρώτη φορά που ίσως προσέχουμε τις αντιφατικές δηλώσεις γιατί μας αφορούν. Κατά τ’ άλλα ΟΛΕΣ οι ειδήσεις έτσι είναι και απλά χρειάζεται κάποιος να βγάλει άκρη και να φτιάξει το δελτίο ειδήσεων που ακούς και βγάζει νόημα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 3, 2015)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι Αμερικανοί που αναφέρεις δεν είναι οι Αμερικανοί του 1940 ή ξέρωγω ποιας εποχής μπορεί να θυμάται ο παππούς σου ή ο πατέρας σου. Δεν πρόκειται να στείλουν στρατό στην Ελλάδα για να μας σώσει από την κακιά Γερμανία. Από την απόστασή τους βλέπουν ότι η ΕΕ έχει πρόβλημα και λένε αοριστολογίες σύμφωνες με τη δική τους άποψη.



Harold F. Alderfer

ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΣ «ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ» ΣΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΧΩΡΑ​
Οι Έλληνες μιλούν πολύ για την «ψυχολογία του Έλληνα». «Όχι, όχι, αποκλείεται», λένε, όταν τους γίνεται μια αμερικανική πρόταση που δεν τους αρέσει. «Αυτό είναι αντίθετο με την ψυχολογία του Έλληνα». Για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους της Αμερικανικής Αποστολής αυτό είναι αρκετό για να τους ανέβει απότομα η πίεση. Όμως οι Έλληνες που χρησιμοποιούν αυτήν την έκφραση το κάνουν με κάθε σοβαρότητα, με ήρεμη διατύπωση. Μάλιστα μερικές φορές θα δεις να διαγράφεται γύρω από το κεφάλι του συνομιλητή σου ένα αχνό φωτοστέφανο, οπότε δεν μπορείς παρά να μουρμουρίσεις κάτι άσχετο και να τραπείς σε άτακτη φυγή. Έχεις κατατροπωθεί και το γνωρίζεις· δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε· αισθάνεσαι καταπιεσμένος· έχεις περασμένες χειροπέδες στα χέρια. Φαντάζεσαι πως ο άλλος γελάει πίσω από την πλάτη σου, ότι σε θεωρεί ιδιαίτερα χαζό.

Όταν οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες έδωσαν κάπου 3 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια στην Ελλάδα, συναλλάσσονταν με μια κυρίαρχη χώρα υπό όρους ισότητας. Οι Έλληνες αρμόδιοι συμφώνησαν ότι, εφόσον η Κυβέρνηση της χώρας τους επρόκειτο να δαπανήσει αυτά τα χρήματα, η δημόσια διοίκησή τους θα ’πρεπε να προσαρμοστεί στις ανάγκες των νέων ευθυνών της. Γι’ αυτό το λόγο δημιουργήθηκε από την Υπηρεσία Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας, στο εσωτερικό της Αμερικανικής Αποστολής, ένα τμήμα με στόχο να «συμβουλεύει» την ελληνική Κυβέρνηση σχετικά με τις διοικητικές βελτιωτικές μεταρρυθμίσεις που θα ’πρεπε να αναληφθούν. Εκ πρώτης όψεως τα πράγματα φαίνονται απλά: γίνονται εισηγήσεις, συζητιούνται, προσαρμόζονται στις τοπικές συνθήκες, συμφωνούνται και υλοποιούνται. Ναι, αλλά μια στιγμή! Στην Ελλάδα τίποτε δεν είναι απλό —ιδίως άμα συνεπάγεται μεταβολή στην κυβερνητική πρακτική, και μάλιστα άμα οι Έλληνες διοικούντες δεν δείχνουν συμπάθεια προς τις εισηγήσεις και δεν θέλουν τις αλλαγές.

Ας πάρουμε μιαν υποθετική περίπτωση. Σε ένα υπουργείο χρειάζεται να δημιουργηθεί ένα καινούργιο τμήμα. Χρειάζεται, προκειμένου να ασκεί λειτουργίες που έχουν να κάνουν με την διαχείριση μιας φάσης της αμερικανικής βοήθειας. Το τμήμα της Αποστολής που συμβουλεύει στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα συναντάται με την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία και συμφωνείται ότι θα διαμορφωθεί ένα σχέδιο οργάνωσης, οπότε στέλνεται «εμπειρογνώμονας» της Αποστολής για να συνεργαστεί. Καταφθάνει με το σχέδιό του. Το σχέδιο συζητείται και με τις δύο υπηρεσίες στο εσωτερικό της Αποστολής, ενδεχομένως τροποποιείται εδώ και εκεί, γίνεται καταρχήν αποδεκτό. Ύστερα στέλνεται το σχέδιο στον επικεφαλής της Αποστολής. Ο ίδιος, καθώς και το επιτελείο του, το εξετάζουν και το εγκρίνουν. Ύστερα ο επικεφαλής της Αποστολής στέλνει μιαν επιστολή στον πρωθυπουργό και τον «αρμόδιο» υπουργό, υπό τον οποίο θα λειτουργήσει το σχετικό ζήτημα. Η επιστολή περιγράφει σε αδρές γραμμές την προτεινόμενη ιδέα και ο επικεφαλής προτείνει να δημιουργηθεί Ελληνο-Αμερικανική επιτροπή προκειμένου να μελετηθεί το ζήτημα —υπό την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι η ελληνική Κυβέρνηση θα συμφωνεί. Συμφωνεί, οπότε η επιτροπή συγκροτείται.

Η επιτροπή αποτελείται από ανώτερο αξιωματούχο του Δημοσίου ως πρόεδρο, τους μόνιμους υπαλλήλους που το ζήτημα αυτό θα απασχολήσει περισσότερο τις υπηρεσίες τους, συν ανά ένα εκπρόσωπο του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών και του Υπουργείου Συντονισμού. Όλα αυτά τα μέλη είναι «μη πολιτικοί», όλοι τους δε είναι υψηλού εκπαιδευτικού επιπέδου. Η Αποστολή εκπροσωπείται από τον «εμπειρογνώμονά» της, ο οποίος συνοδεύεται από τον διερμηνέα του.

Η πρώτη συνάντηση είναι σαφώς τυπική. Σερβίρεται τούρκικος καφές, όλοι είναι ευγενέστατοι, ο πρόεδρος «εισάγει» το θέμα με έναν ποικιλμένο λόγο που περιλαμβάνει τις συνηθισμένες ευχαριστίες για το ενδιαφέρον και την συνεργασία των Αμερικανών, για την προθυμία της ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης να βελτιώσει τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν, για την μεγάλη ιστορία που έχει πίσω της η Ελλάδα, τις ταλαιπωρίες της και την μεγάλη της αποφασιστικότητα να κερδίσει οπωσδήποτε στο τέλος. Ακολουθούν και άλλοι λόγοι. συμπεριλαμβανομένης μιας βραχύτατης τοποθέτησης του Αμερικανού εκπροσώπου μέσω του διερμηνέα του. Αυτή είναι λοιπόν η πρώτη συνάντηση.

Στη συνέχεια συγκαλείται η δεύτερη συνάντηση, όπου συζητιέται το γενικό πρόβλημα και διασαφηνίζονται οι γενικές αρχές. Διαβάζονται οι αμερικανικές προτάσεις και συζητιούνται «καταρχήν», με πλήθος περιστροφών απ’ εκείνες που αρέσουν τόσο στους μορφωμένους Έλληνες. Οι αρχές τελικά συμφωνούνται μετά από μερικές συναντήσεις, οπότε και συγκροτείται υποεπιτροπή από ορισμένα μέλη της επιτροπής προκειμένου να γίνουν συγκεκριμένες εισηγήσεις. Η υποεπιτροπή αρχίζει τις εργασίες της. Αποτελείται από Έλληνες δημοσίους υπαλλήλους, που είναι οι περισσότερο εμπλεκόμενοι ή πάλι που είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφερόμενοι και άξιοι.

Εδώ ας σταθούμε να δούμε από πιο κοντά τον μέσο Έλληνα δημόσιο υπάλληλο. Πρώτα-πρώτα είναι ξύπνιος, ευφυής και εύστροφος. Επιπλέον έχει την τάση να είναι κυνικός, σαφώς συντηρητικός και με αθηνοκεντρική προσέγγιση. Μερικοί απ’ αυτούς έχουν εμπειρία από την «επαρχία», άλλοι όμως αγνοούν τις τοπικές συνθήκες και όλοι τους σκέφτονται με φρίκη ότι θα μπορούσαν να σταλούν κάποτε για δουλειά «επί του πεδίου». Θέλουν να μείνουν στην Αθήνα, όντας πρόθυμοι να θυσιάσουν μια προαγωγή ή και μέρος του μισθού τους προκειμένου να το εξασφαλίσουν αυτό.

Δεύτερον, μολονότι η εκπαίδευση του είναι βασικά νομική, έχει ευχέρεια στις ξένες γλώσσες, έχει γνώσεις ιστορίας και συχνά ενδιαφέρον για την λογοτεχνία και τις τέχνες. Κατά την ευρωπαϊκή λογική, πρόκειται για άνθρωπο μορφωμένο που μάλλον θα είναι περισσότερο «διανοούμενος» απ’ ό,τι ο Αμερικανός ομόλογός του. Όμως η αντίληψη που διαθέτει για τη δημόσια διοίκηση είναι ασαφής, η αίσθηση που διατηρεί ως προς τις διοικητικές διαδικασίες χωλαίνει.

Τρίτον, αισθάνεται ιδιαίτερα υπερήφανος για τη θέση του, η οποία γι’ αυτόν έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Άμα είναι πρόεδρος μιας επιτροπής, κυριαρχεί στα υπόλοιπα μέλη της, τα οποία το ανέχονται αυτό αγόγγυστα, καθώς γνωρίζουν ότι όταν βρεθούν στην ίδια θέση θα κάνουν το ίδιο. Δεν δείχνει ιδιαίτερο ενθουσιασμό για δράση. Γνωρίζει τι συμβαίνει γενικώς με τα καλοσχεδιασμένα προγράμματα και σχέδια που προωθούνται στην Ελλάδα. Ενδεχομένως δεν πιστεύει ότι μπορούν να γίνουν και πολλά πράγματα, με τη Μεγάλη Αρκούδα να βρίσκεται εκεί, στην άλλη πλευρά των βουνών. Η βασική του ιδέα είναι να διατηρήσει όσα υπάρχουν, να κρατήσει τη θέση που έχει στην ζωή (που είναι καλύτερη από των περισσότερων) και να συμμορφώνεται προς το οποιοδήποτε «παλαβό» αμερικανικό σχέδιο, όσο αυτό είναι απόλυτα απαραίτητο. Παρά την αρκετά σκοτεινή εικόνα που δώσαμε, πολλοί Έλληνες δημόσιοι λειτουργοί κάνουν καλή και σοβαρή δουλειά και έχουν αληθινές αρετές και ικανότητες.

Συνεδριάζει λοιπόν και ξανασυνεδριάζει η υποεπιτροπή. Οι «νέες» ιδέες των Αμερικανών συζητιούνται, ανατρέπονται, τροποποιούνται προκειμένου να γίνουν συμβατές με τις «απαραίτητες» προϋποθέσεις που κυριαρχούν στην Ελλάδα και με την «ελληνική νοοτροπία». Τελικά ετοιμάζεται ένα σύνολο από προτάσεις, οπότε και συγκαλείται πάλι η κυρίως επιτροπή. Κι άλλες ομιλίες, κι άλλη συζήτηση επί της αρχής, κι άλλες ωραίες προθέσεις. Ύστερα συζήτηση άρθρο προς άρθρο. Πολλές συζητήσεις, πολύ περισσότερες συνεδριάσεις. Τελικά —τελικά λοιπόν επιτυγχάνεται συμφωνία. Σύμφωνοι!

O Αμερικανός «εμπειρογνώμονας» σπεύδει να επιστρέψει στο αφεντικό του και στην σύνταξη των εκθέσεών του, με την αίσθηση ότι νίκησε την μεγαλύτερη μάχη του Ισπανο-Αμερικανικού Πολέμου. Αισθάνεται τον πειρασμό να βγάλει μια καουμπόικη κραυγή, να φωνάξει σαν Ινδιάνος, πάντως να εκφράσει κάπως τον ενθουσιασμό του. Το αφεντικό απαντά: «Ωραία, πολύ ωραία, αγαπητέ! Τώρα να συνταχθεί ένας νόμος». Ο «εμπειρογνώμονας» απαντά: «Βέβαια, βέβαια, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τα ’χουν συμφωνήσει όλα». Το αφεντικό αχνοχαμογελάει. Από τη μια αισθάνεται στοργή για τον ενθουσιασμό του αντιπροσώπου του, από την άλλη αισθάνεται πως θα ’πρεπε να του δώσει μια γεύση από τον πραγματικό κόσμο. «Εντάξει, ωραία, τώρα γράψτε το νόμο». Ο «εμπειρογνώμονας» πάει πίσω, στο υπουργείο. Συμφωνούν να συνταχθεί παρευθύς ο σχετικός νόμος. Το μέλος της επιτροπής που ήταν απ’ εκείνο το υπουργείο αρχίζει να συντάσσει τον νόμο —στα ελληνικά. Περνούν οι εβδομάδες. Περνούν οι μήνες. Κάθε βδομάδα ο Αμερικανός τηλεφωνάει μέσω του διερμηνέως του. «Πώς πάμε με τον νόμο;» «Ωραία, ωραία, σχεδόν τελειώσαμε. Υπάρχουν όμως μερικά προβλήματα. Θα θέλετε να τα συζητήσουμε;».

«Όχι, όχι!» φωνάζει στον διερμηνέα από το τηλέφωνο ο Αμερικανός. «Να γραφτεί ο νόμος. Ύστερα τον βλέπουμε ολόκληρο. Αλλά, προς Θεού, γρήγορα!».

Ο Αμερικανός κάθεται στο γραφείο του, δουλεύει κάτι άλλο, κοιτάζει το ταβάνι, τρώει τα νύχια του. Κάποια στιγμή το σχέδιο νόμου στα ελληνικά ολοκληρώνεται. Στέλνεται κατεπειγόντως για μετάφραση. Μετά από μια βδομάδα, ας πούμε, τον έχει στα χέρια του στα αγγλικά. Διαβάζει αχόρταγα το κείμενο, χλομιάζει, τρίζει τα δόντια του, βογκάει και γρυλλίζει. Αν δεν είναι υπερβολικά αυτοκαταπιεσμένος, χρησιμοποιεί μια-δυο αμερικάνικες βρισιές, γίνεται κατακόκκινος. Ορμάει στο γραφείο του αφεντικού του, σπρώχνοντας όποιον στέκεται στον δρόμο του. «Αφεντικό!», φωνάζει. «Με πρόδωσαν· με πούλησαν· το άλλαξαν εντελώς το σκατόπραμα!». Τραβάει τα μαλλιά του, τα μάτια του πετάγονται έξω. Μετά καταρρέει σε μια καρέκλα, ακουμπάει το κεφάλι του στο γραφείο του αφεντικού του, κλαίει με λυγμούς σαν να έχει καταρρεύσει. Και όντως έχει καταρρεύσει. Όμως το αφεντικό του είναι άνθρωπος με κατανόηση, έχει πείρα από Ελλάδα (δυόμισι χρόνια στη χώρα). Χτυπάει γλυκά τον άνθρωπό του στο ώμο (ο άνθρωπός του μπορεί να είναι 55 χρονών, να έχει και εγγονάκια) και του λέει: «Εντάξει, τώρα ξεκίνησες, κάπου το πας το πράγμα. Στ’ αλήθεια είμαι περήφανος για σένα. Τώρα έγινες πια αληθινά μέλος της ομάδας. Ας δούμε τώρα πού είναι το πρόβλημα».

Βλέπουν από την αρχή το σχέδιο νόμου. Ορίστε τι έχει συμβεί: ορισμένα στοιχεία από το κέλυφος της αρχικής πρότασης παραμένουν —αλλά η ισχύς του αρμοδίου υπουργείου είναι πρόδηλα προσαυξημένη. Κάπου έχει προστεθεί ένας φόρος υπέρ τρίτων (φόρος που πλήττει κάποιαν άσχετη ομάδα ανθρώπων, ή κάποια συναλλαγή που δεν έχει την παραμικρή σχέση με το ρυθμιζόμενο θέμα), ο οποίος έρχεται να βελτιώσει τους μισθούς των στελεχών του υπουργείου. Ο νόμος είναι τόσο συγκεχυμένος (οι παλιοί της Αποστολής γνωρίζουν πως οι Έλληνες συνειδητά δημιουργούν σύγχυση στα πράγματα), ώστε τα πάντα μπορούν να χωρέσουν στις ρυθμίσεις τους, ενώ οι γενικεύσεις είναι τόσες ώστε ο νόμος να θυμίζει έκθεση ιδεών. Σωρός προβλέπονται οι εγκρίσεις και άδειες. Σωρός οι επιτροπές επί επιτροπών, αρμοδιότητα για έκδοση υπουργικών αποφάσεων στα χέρια διάφορων τμηματαρχών. Τραγωδία, αληθινή τραγωδία! «Ναι, βέβαια, ξεπέρασαν τον εαυτό τους αυτή τη φορά», λέει το αφεντικό σχεδόν θαυμαστικά. «Άντε, πήγαινέ το πάλι πίσω». Αρχίζουν πάλι οι συσκέψεις, πάλι δουλειά, πάλι συνεννοήσεις. Τελικά προκύπτει νέο σχέδιο νόμου, ασφαλώς όχι το ιδανικό, πάντως καλύτερο από το προηγούμενο· συμβιβασμός ανάμεσα στην «αμερικανική μέθοδο» και την «απαραίτητη ελληνική νοοτροπία». Τώρα φτάνει το κείμενο στον «αρμόδιο» υπουργό. Το βάζει να σιγοβράσει ή το ξεχνάει πάνω στο γραφείο του για ένα-δυο μήνες. Τον πιέζει η Αποστολή, η κοινοβουλευτική του επιτροπή, μπορεί και ο Τύπος να τον κεντρίζει κάθε τόσο. Γνωρίζει σαφώς πού βρίσκεται όλον αυτόν τον καιρό. Τελικά παρουσιάζει το σχέδιο νόμου στο Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο, που κατά κανόνα το εγκρίνει αδιάβαστο και το εισάγει στην Βουλή. Κοινοβουλευτική επιτροπή επιλαμβάνεται και ενδεχομένως το συζητάει, κανείς όμως δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τις απόψεις της Βουλής. Όταν το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο έχει συμφωνήσει, τότε ο νόμος έχει περάσει. Μόνο που και ο καιρός έχει περάσει. Ο Αμερικανός εκπρόσωπος είναι πλέον ικανοποιημένος. «Μερικές μέρες μας μένουν πια», χαμογελάει μόνος του. Ένα πρωί περπατάει ζωηρά να πάρει το λεωφορείο, πηγαίνει στη δουλειά του, μπαίνει χαρούμενος στο γραφείο του. Ο διερμηνέας του διαβάζει μιαν ελληνική εφημερίδα (δεν γίνεται να λειτουργήσεις ως διερμηνέας αν δεν διαβάζεις κάθε μέρα και τις οκτώ ελληνικές εφημερίδες, από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος). «Για κοίτα», λέει χαλαρά, ο διερμηνέας «έπεσε η Κυβέρνηση». Ο Αμερικανός παγώνει, σαν να τον χτύπησε κεραυνός. Πάλι γίνεται κάτωχρος, αυτή τη φορά άσπρος σαν πανί. Τα μάτια του είναι σαν γυαλί. Καταρρέει στην καρέκλα του γραφείου του. «Γρήγορα!», φωνάζει ο διερμηνέας, «Νερό για τον κύριο». Αυτό το άκουσμα ξυπνάει τον Αμερικανό. «Τι νερό;» φωνάζει. «Τριπλό ουίσκι χρειάζομαι. Και θα το πιω αμέσως. Πείτε του αφεντικού ότι είμαι άρρωστος». Και φεύγει τρέχοντας από το γραφείο, όπου δεν επιστρέφει παρά την επομένη μέρα, εμφανώς φθαρμένος αλλά ήρεμος και ψύχραιμος —αν και ακόμη σαστισμένος.

Μετά από τρεις μήνες το νομοσχέδιο εγκρίνεται από τη νέα Κυβέρνηση —όχι ακριβώς με την ίδια μορφή, καταλαβαίνετε τώρα, αλλά πάλι κάτι είναι κι αυτό, σχεδόν κάτι δηλαδή. Δεν ψηφίζεται από τη Βουλή αυτή τη φορά, προωθείται ως «αναγκαστικός νόμος». Είναι ο αναγκαστικός νόμος, mes chers amis, μεγάλη εφεύρεση. Τυπικά ελληνική εφεύρεση, πάντως προσαρμοσμένη στην «απαραίτητη» ελληνική νοοτροπία. Οποιοσδήποτε υπουργός μπορεί να προτείνει αναγκαστικό νόμο στο Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο, το οποίο τον εγκρίνει (και πάλι χωρίς πολλά-πολλά). Η Βουλή δεν συνεδριάζει ή βρίσκεται σε διακοπές. Ωραία! Ουδείς λόγος να φορτωνόμαστε στους «απαραίτητους» εκπροσώπους του έθνους. Ο νέος νόμος είναι έτοιμος. Voila! Ναι, βέβαια, θα χρειαστεί να επιψηφιστεί αργότερα από τη Βουλή. Αν δηλαδή του δοθεί κάποτε σημασία από τη Βουλή (πράγμα που είναι «απαραίτητο» να συμβεί —το λέει ακόμη και στο Σύνταγμα). Πάντως ο νέος νόμος υπάρχει. Πάμε όμως; «Ας ξεκινήσουμε τώρα». «Ωραία», λένε οι Έλληνες συνεργάτες, «τι κάνουμε;».

Ο Αμερικανός στήνει λοιπόν ένα διάγραμμα που περιγράφει την οργάνωση, τις διαδικασίες, το προσωπικό. Οι Έλληνες το περιεργάζονται. Σύμφωνοι, λένε, αφού όμως θα κοστίσει χρήματα θα χρειαστεί έγκριση και από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών και αφού περιλαμβάνει οργανωτικά, θα χρειαστεί έγκριση από το Υπουργείο Συντονισμού. Και αυτό θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο πράγμα. «Τι θα πει πάλι αυτό;», ωρύεται ο Αμερικανός —αυτή τη φορά χωρίς να περάσει μέσω του διερμηνέα. «Ναι, βέβαια», του λένε, «αυτό είναι απαραίτητο. Και θα πρέπει να λάβει τη μορφή προεδρικού διατάγματος». «Εντάξει», λέει ο Αμερικανός, «να γίνει αμέσως». «Αμέσως;!», ρωτούν δύσπιστα οι Έλληνες. «Εννοείτε τώρα;» «Αυτό το μήνα;» «Φέτος;» «Ναι!» ωρύεται ο Αμερικανός (τώρα πλέον δεν μιλάει, φωνάζει), «αμέσως, τώρα, pronto, χθες, την περασμένη εβδομάδα». Αρχίζουν τη δουλειά. Ούτε το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών, ούτε το Υπουργείο Συντονισμού απαντά στις επιστολές της επιτροπής, ούτε δίνεται συνέχεια στα αιτήματά της. Πολλές μεσολαβήσεις. Πίεση από πλευράς Αποστολής. Εν τέλει οι μόνιμες υπηρεσίες του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, η αριστοκρατία της ελληνικής γραφειοκρατίας, καταδέχονται να κοιτάξουν από τον Όλυμπο και να συμφωνήσουν να οργανωθεί συνάντηση. Ανταλλαγή θαυμασμού και καλών προθέσεων, ως συνήθως. «Πάμε τώρα να κάνουμε δουλειά», μουρμουρίζει ο Αμερικανός.

«Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το πρόβλημα;» ρωτάει ευγενικά ο άνθρωπος του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών μελετώντας κάτω από τα γυαλιά του το βουνό χαρτιών που έχει φέρει μαζί του.

«Νά, αυτό το διάγραμμα και εκείνο το διάταγμα, για να δημιουργηθεί εκείνο το νέο τμήμα», απαντά ο πρόεδρος της υποεπιτροπής. «Πρόκειται απλώς για εφαρμογή του αναγκαστικού νόμου 1860/1951». «Α, βέβαια», απαντά ο άλλος αφ’ υψηλού. «Κάναμε μια “μελέτη” και διαπιστώσαμε ότι μπορεί «καταρχήν» η ρύθμιση να είναι επιθυμητή, όμως αντιβαίνει και στον ελληνικό προϋπολογισμό και στην ελληνική διοικητική διαδικασία». «Εννοείτε», ωρύεται πάλι ο Αμερικανός —όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μένουν σιωπηλοί μπροστά στον άνθρωπο του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών— «ότι αρνείστε να δεχθείτε το εφαρμοστικό διάταγμα;» «Μα όχι», εξηγεί ο μεγάλος, «θα χρειαστούν απλώς μερικές προσαρμογές, ώστε να γίνει συμβατό με τις ελληνικές συνθήκες και την ελληνική νοοτροπία. Θα τα ξαναπούμε σε μερικούς μήνες —ελπίζω τουλάχιστον». Αυτά λέγει, σηκώνεται, βαδίζει μεγαλόπρεπα συνοδευόμενος απ’ όλη την κουστωδία των έξι τσαντοκουβαλητών του, και αποχωρεί χαμογελώντας ψυχρά, χαιρετώντας και μουρμουρίζοντας άχρηστα λόγια. Αυτή τη φορά χρειάστηκε να φωνάξουν το ασθενοφόρο της Αποστολής, να πάρει τον Αμερικανό αντιπρόσωπο.

Μετά από λίγο επιστρέφει παραπατώντας στο γραφείο, κατευθύνεται στο γραφείο του αφεντικού του. «Παραιτούμαι», λέει με αδύναμη φωνή. «Λυπάμαι. Ξέρω πως η γυναίκα μου θα χρειαστεί νέο παλτό άμα γυρίσουμε στην πατρίδα, ότι τα παιδιά μας περνούν καλά εδώ και ότι ο καιρός εδώ κάνει καλό στα αρθριτικά μου. Όμως παραιτούμαι, δεν αντέχω άλλο». Ύστερα, καθώς θυμάται όλα όσα τράβηξε, αφήνει τη φωνή του να υψωθεί και να διαπεράσει την ομίχλη της Στυγός που λες και τον έχει καλύψει. «Προτού φύγω όμως, βοηθήστε με, θέλω να βαρέσω κάποιους που αυτοαποκαλούνται διοικητικά στελέχη, το θέλω στ’ αλήθεια! Και μην πάτε να με κρατήστε, γιατί θα βαρέσω κι εσάς». Το αφεντικό δεν λυγίζει· του λέει ζωηρά: «Εκείνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένα ταξίδι, να δεις τις συνθήκες στην επαρχία. Ωραία λοιπόν, ξεκινάς την άλλη βδομάδα. Πρώτα Πελοπόννησο. Θα ζητήσω από τον εκπρόσωπό μας να σου το ετοιμάσει». Λέει στη γραμματέα του να πάρει τον εκπρόσωπο τηλέφωνο και προσθέτει: «Εντάξει, καλέ μου; Σύμφωνοι; Τέλειωσαν όλα καλά; Αυτό που μας χρειάζεται είναι καιρός».

Φεύγει λοιπόν ο Αμερικανός, πηγαίνει στην επαρχία. Εν τω μεταξύ ο επικεφαλής της Αποστολής ασκεί πίεση, ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών τελικά υποκύπτει και δέχεται μια σειρά συμβιβαστικών τροπολογιών όπου ρυθμίζονται ρητά οι εξουσίες του —με διατύπωση βέβαια που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να ερμηνεύει όπως θέλει ο ίδιος. Ο επικεφαλής εξασφαλίζει την έγκριση και του υπουργού Συντονισμού, οπότε τελικά ο νέος τμηματάρχης διορίζεται. Το τελευταίο βήμα γίνεται μετά από αρκετές δυνατές αψιμαχίες στο εσωτερικό της ελληνικής πλευράς. Εδώ πλέον στους Αμερικανούς φθάνουν μόνον φήμες. Όμως μια νέα υψηλόβαθμη θέση αξίζει τον κόπο να παλέψεις γι’ αυτήν. Επί μήνες ο Νεοδιορισμένος δεν έχει γραφείο, ούτε γραμματέα, ούτε είδη γραφείου. Όμως τελικά διαμορφώνουν για χάρη του μια γωνία του διαδρόμου, και σε λίγο βρίσκεται σε πλήρη λειτουργία: οργανώνει συναντήσεις, εκδίδει ρυθμίσεις και ερεθίζει τους Αμερικανούς όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι του υπουργείου του.

Όμως μέχρι τότε ο Αμερικανός «εμπειρογνώμονας» έχει επιστρέψει στην Αϊόβα. Ή έχει πάει στη Φορμόζα.


Μετάπλαση γνήσιων προσωπικών βιωμάτων του συγγραφέα, παράρτημα στο βιβλίο του Μιχάλη Ψαλιδόπουλου, _Επιτηρητές σε απόγνωση: Αμερικανοί σύμβουλοι στην Ελλάδα, 1947-1953_. (Αθήνα: Μεταμεσονύκτιες Εκδόσεις, 2013).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι στη βιλάρα τους κάθονται και εγχώριοι πολιτικοί, οι οποίοι κάνουν δηλώσεις τύπου «αν δε γίνει αυτό θα πάμε σε ρήξη», «η δραχμή δεν είναι ταμπού», «δε θέλουμε λεφτά αλλά αξιοπρέπεια» και άλλα τέτοια.



Δεν είναι them VS ours. Δεν βγάζω κανέναν έξω απ' το παραμύθι.



drsiebenmal said:


> Απλώς και μόνο για το δικό μου που τσιτάρισες, εκείνο το "Προφανώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι θα γίνει σε ένα πολύπλοκο γεγονός που δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί στην ιστορία..." *δεν περιλαμβάνει στο μυαλό μου και προβλέψεις για καλά πράγματα.* Εννοώ ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει πώς και πόσο χάλια θα είναι οι εξελίξεις, αλλά χάλια θα είναι.



Δεν νομίζω να το διάβασε κανείς διαφορετικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Πάντως, η τάση που παρατηρώ μετά την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης είναι η εξής: ενώ μέχρι πρότινος για τα δεινά της χώρας έφταιγαν τα προηγούμενα κόμματα εξουσίας και κυρίως το ΠΑΣΟΚ και η ΝΔ, τώρα η ευθύνη μετατίθεται στους «ξένους», δηλαδή πάντα σε κάποιον άλλον. 

Και εντωμεταξύ, συνεχίζεται η παντελής απουσία προτάσεων για το πώς *εμείς* μπορούμε να αποκτήσουμε καλύτερη παραγωγή και οικονομική αυτάρκεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

SBE said:


> Συνιστώ να αφήσεις τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις για λίγο και να το ρίξεις στις χιουμοριστικές.



Η σύγχρονη πολιτική είναι για γέλια, ειδικά αν συγκριθεί με το πόσο δρόμο έχει καλύψει η επιστήμη από το δικό της ξεκίνημα και πόσο έχει ωριμάσει στους αιώνες. Οπότε το ίδιο κάνει.




SBE said:


> Λοιπόν, πάρε ένα μυστικό: η Ευρώπη που ονειρεύεσαι, που την ονειρεύονται πολλοί, θα γίνει πραγματικότητα όταν θα λυθούν τα οικονομικά προβλήματα όλων των μελών κι όταν όλα τα μέλη θα γίνουν λίγο πολύ το ίδιο.



Τι μου λες; Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ! Άκου κι εσύ να μυστικό: δεν υπάρχουν μαγικά ξόρκια. Αυτά τα πράγματα λύνονται με πολιτικές κυρίως αποφάσεις· όλων των εμπλεκομένων. Ναι, τα οικονομικά προβλήματα λύνονται με πολιτικές αποφάσεις.



SBE said:


> Τώρα, τι δηλώσεις κάνει ο ένας κι ο άλλος εδώ ή εκεί, καλά, πάνω στη συζήτηση ό,τι θες λέγεται.



Στην συζήτηση του καφενείου, ναι. Όχι σε επίσημες, δημόσιες δηλώσεις ατόμων που κατέχουν σημαντικές θέσεις. Δεν κάνει ο καθένας ράντομ δηλώσεις πάνω στην συζήτηση. Δεν μπορείς να είσαι υπουργός οικονομικών μιας από τις ισχυρότερες οικονομικά χώρες ή πρόεδρος της παγκόσμιας τράπεζας και να σου ξεφεύγουν τόσο σοβαρές δηλώσεις πάνω στην συζήτηση.



SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι Αμερικανοί που αναφέρεις δεν είναι οι Αμερικανοί του 1940 ή ξέρωγω ποιας εποχής μπορεί να θυμάται ο παππούς σου ή ο πατέρας σου. Δεν πρόκειται να στείλουν στρατό στην Ελλάδα για να μας σώσει από την κακιά Γερμανία.



Δεν είναι μυθιστορηματικά τα προβλήματά μας· η κακιά μάγισσα και τα τρία γουρουνάκια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Οι οικονομίες είναι συχνά σαν αεροπλάνο που προσπαθεί να απογειωθεί και ξαναπροσγειώνεται ανώμαλα. Και οι συζητήσεις το ίδιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, η τάση που παρατηρώ μετά την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης είναι η εξής: ενώ μέχρι πρότινος για τα δεινά της χώρας έφταιγαν τα προηγούμενα κόμματα εξουσίας και κυρίως το ΠΑΣΟΚ και η ΝΔ, τώρα η ευθύνη μετατίθεται στους «ξένους», δηλαδή πάντα σε κάποιον άλλον.
> 
> Και εντωμεταξύ, συνεχίζεται η παντελής απουσία προτάσεων για το πώς *εμείς* μπορούμε να αποκτήσουμε καλύτερη παραγωγή και οικονομική αυτάρκεια.



Εγώ δεν παρατηρώ καμμιά αλλαγή τάσης. Μα απολύτως καμμιά όμως. Η αναλογία της ευθύνης που αποδίδεται είναι ακριβώς ίδια με πριν, τουλάχιστον απ' αυτά που παρατηρώ εγώ.

Απουσία προτάσεων δεν υπάρχει, απουσία χρημάτων υπάρχει. Καλύτερη παραγωγή και οικονομική αυτάρκεια αποκτάς ξοδεύοντας χρήμα, πρωτίστως. Έχοντας πιο ρεαλιστικά προγράμματα που να δίνουν στον προϋπολογισμό την δυνατότητα επενδύσεων. Και δεν εννοώ μόνο άμεσων επενδύσεων. Συρρικνώνοντας το μπάτζετ π.χ. της παιδείας, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα χειροτερεύσεις μακροπρόθεσμα την οικονομική σου θέση. Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό και δεν διάβασα κάποια σοβαρή πρόταση που να οδηγεί σε καλυτέρευση της οικονομικής μας θέσης και να μην χρειάζεται λεφτά. Για να βγάλεις λεφτά πρέπει να επενδύσεις λεφτά, είναι ο πρώτος και σημαντικότερος κανόνας του εμπορίου. Δεν εμφανίζονται χρήματα με ευχές και τροπολογίες.

Βέβαια αν έχεις τίποτα σούπερ ιδέες για να αποκτήσουμε καλύτερη οικονομική θέση και να μην χρειάζονται χρήματα, μπορείς να τις καταθέσεις, εκτιμώντας πολύ χοντρικά το οικονομικό όφελος. Αν είναι να τις στείλουμε σε ανοιχτή επιστολή στην κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Απουσία προτάσεων δεν υπάρχει


Για πες μία.

Όσο για το τελευταίο, να σου πω ένα μάνι μάνι: αξιολόγηση, εξορθολογισμός και μείωση του δημοσίου και ανακατατεύθυνση των πόρων που θα εξοικονομηθούν στη νεανική επιχειρηματικότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Και ακόμα ένα: εξορθολογισμός, σταθεροποίηση και απλοποίηση του φορολογικού συστήματος. Και ακόμα ένα: εξορθολογισμός και απλοποίηση των διαδικασιών που χρειάζονται για να ανοίξει κανείς επιχείρηση. Και ακόμα ένα: άνοιγμα όλων των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων. Και ακόμα ένα: αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών σε όλες τις βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης και αποσύνδεση της επιλογής τους από κομματικά κριτήρια ώστε να διδάσκουν οι καλύτεροι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό και δεν διάβασα κάποια σοβαρή πρόταση που να οδηγεί σε καλυτέρευση της οικονομικής μας θέσης και να μην χρειάζεται λεφτά. Για να βγάλεις λεφτά πρέπει να επενδύσεις λεφτά, είναι ο πρώτος και σημαντικότερος κανόνας του εμπορίου. Δεν εμφανίζονται χρήματα με ευχές και τροπολογίες.
> 
> Βέβαια αν έχεις τίποτα σούπερ ιδέες για να αποκτήσουμε καλύτερη οικονομική θέση και να μην χρειάζονται χρήματα, μπορείς να τις καταθέσεις, εκτιμώντας πολύ χοντρικά το οικονομικό όφελος. Αν είναι να τις στείλουμε σε ανοιχτή επιστολή στην κυβέρνηση.



Ναι, δυστυχώς περιμένει ακόμα η Ελλάδα ολόκληρη, με την ανάσα κομμένη, τις δικές μου προτάσεις για να κάνει προκοπή...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Έτσι είναι. Γιατί, σου λέει, τι να τους κάνουμε τους υπουργούς οικονομικών, πρώην και νυν (Αλήθεια, τώρα πόσους έχουμε; ); Αν δεν τα προτείνουμε εμείς στα φόρα, προκοπή δε γίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αν δεν τα προτείνουμε εμείς στα φόρα, προκοπή δε γίνεται.



Να παραπεμφθεί αυθωρεί στο οικείο νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Επειδή ο χρόνος μου τελείωσε, να πω στα γρήγορα κάτι. Παρατηρώ ότι η λέξη "εξορθολογισμός" είναι κάποιου είδους πασπαρτού ξόρκι που δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω ανάλυση. Χρειάζεται εξορθολογισμός. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις, χαζέ Ελληγεννή;

Κάτι ακόμα. Nickel, κανείς απ' την κυβέρνηση δεν περιμένει τις προτάσεις σου (φαντάζομαι, τουλάχιστον). Συζητάμε σε ένα φόρουμ και στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης εκτιμάς εσύ ή όποιος άλλος ότι δεν υπάρχουν προτάσεις και σου ζητώ, στο ίδιο πλαίσιο, να μου πεις εσύ ποιες θεωρείς προτάσεις βελτίωσης. Νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε φόρουμ, όχι σε συμβούλιο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Τι να πεις, εμείς οι παλαμάκηδες αυτά που διαβάζουμε μόνο ξέρουμε να αναπαράγουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Να πω κι εγώ μία που την έχω ξαναπεί. Τα πάντα στο διαδίκτυο. Τέρμα τα ταξίδια και οι ουρές. Το πολύ να πηγαίνεις μέχρι το ΚΕΠ της γειτονιάς σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τι να πεις, εμείς οι παλαμάκηδες αυτά που διαβάζουμε μόνο ξέρουμε να αναπαράγουμε.



Once again, you're missing the point. Πετάς μια λέξη λες και είναι αρκετή από μόνη της. Σου ζήτησα να εκτιμήσεις χοντρικά το οικονομικό όφελος. Γι' αυτό λέω ότι το χρησιμοποιείς σαν ξόρκι. Κυριολεκτώ. Μια τέτοια λέξη συνοδεύεται από τρεις συνιστώσες για να έχει νόημα: χρόνο, κόστος, κέρδος. Αλλιώς είναι σαν ξόρκι· το πετάς στον αέρα και βρέχει εξοικονομημένο χρήμα. Πόσο χρόνο εκτιμάς ότι χρειάζεται μια αξιολόγηση του Χ τομέα του δημοσίου; Πόσο θα κοστίσει; Ποιο θα είναι το άμεσο και έμμεσο χρηματοοικονομικό όφελος (προς το παρόν μας νοιάζει μόνο αυτό γιατί μιλάμε για βελτίωση οικονομικής θέσης); Ξέρω βέβαια ότι θα μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις τον χρόνο και πιθανόν ούτε τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία για να κάνεις τέτοια εκτίμηση, αλλά αν δεν ξέρεις τουλάχιστον το κόστος και το όφελος, δεν μπορείς να ισχυρίζεσαι σοβαρά ότι μια αξιολόγηση είναι πρόταση που θα βελτιώσει την οικονομική μας θέση βραχυπρόθεσμα και μεσοπρόθεσμα (μακροπρόθεσμα κάθε αξιολογητική διαδικασία δίνει θετικά αποτελέσματα. Προς το παρόν όμως χρειαζόμαστε θετικό πρόσημο από την πρόταση τώρα, όχι σε 20 χρόνια).

Το κλου της υπόθεσης είναι ότι σου ζητάω να μου πεις κατά την γνώμη σου πράγματα που θα έχουν θετικό πρόσημο άμεσα, γιατί μιλάμε για αλλαγές χωρίς να αυξήσουμε το έλλειμμά μας, κι εσύ πετάς απλά μια λέξη, χωρίς να έχεις εκτιμήσει αν το κέρδος μείον το κόστος θα δώσει θετικό ή έστω ουδέτερο αποτέλεσμα. Δεν βάζω καν την συνιστώσα χρόνο στην υπόθεση, παρότι είναι καθοριστικής σημασίας για τις άλλες δυο και φυσικά για την αμεσότητα του αποτελέσματος στην εκτέλεση του προϋπολογισμού. Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι ξέρεις ότι θα έχει θετικό πρόσημο χωρίς να έχεις κάνει έστω χοντρική εκτίμηση των αριθμών.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω, πάω να δω αν λέει τίποτα στην Καθημερινή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Θα πρέπει ωστόσο να παραδεχτείς, Ηelle, ότι μια σειρά προτάσεων που θα βάζουν το νερό στο αυλάκι προς αυτό που ονομάζεται Σύγχρονο Ευρωπαϊκό Κράτος, θα έχει πολύ θετικές επιπτώσεις σε όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και όλους τους αποδέκτες: εταίρους, επενδυτές, ψηφοφόρους. Όταν θα φανεί ότι έχουμε βάλει μπροστά και εφαρμόζουμε παρόμοιες μεταρρυθμίσεις, θα θετικοποιηθούν διαθέσεις και δείκτες. Θα δημιουργηθεί ένα κλίμα εντελώς διαφορετικό από το κλίμα της γκρίνιας και της μιζέριας που επικρατεί τώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Μα εγώ είμαι ο πρώτος που συμφωνεί σε όλα αυτά. Επίσης όμως είμαι και ρεαλιστής και επαναλαμβάνω ότι για να γίνουν αυτά πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε σε ένα πολύ λιγότερο ασφυκτικό πλαίσιο, με πολύ μικρότερα πλεονάσματα, ίσως και ελλείμματα. Τι να κάνουμε, δεν γίνεται δουλειά από το πουθενά. Δεν υπάρχουν δωρεάν πράγματα. Εκτός κι αν συμφωνήσουμε να τα κάνουμε όλα αυτά με εθελοντισμό, όχι μόνο από τους πολίτες αλλά και από τις ελληνικές και ξένες εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί ακόμη κι αν μια αλλαγή έχει πολύ άμεσα θετικά αποτελέσματα, σε ορίζοντα 12 μηνών, πάλι θα επιβαρύνει τον προϋπολογισμό του έτους στο οποίο κοστολογείται. Πολλές αλλαγές ίσον μεγάλη επιβάρυνση. Μπορεί αυτές οι αλλαγές να οδηγήσουν σε πλεονάσματα σε 3 χρόνια από σήμερα και πολύ καλό μελλοντικό outlook, πάντως θα δημιουργήσουν ελλείμματα για 2-3 χρόνια, πράγμα με το οποίο αυτήν την στιγμή οι εταίροι μας διαφωνούν. Αυτή είναι η ρίζα του προβλήματος της λούπας στην οποία βρισκόμαστε.




Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω, πάω να δω αν λέει τίποτα στην Καθημερινή.



Καλό cop out αυτού του είδους η απάντηση. Δεν περιμένω βέβαια στα σοβαρά να μου παρουσιάσεις αριθμούς. Από ευχές ξέρω κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Θα περιμένω κι εγώ να μου αναφέρεις τις προτάσεις για μεταρρυθμίσεις που έχουμε κάνει στους δανειστές μας, του είδους που θα μας κάνουν ΣΕΚ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Πώς θα γίνουμε σοβαρό ευρωπαϊκό κράτος:



Paradiper_Du said:


> Harold F. Alderfer
> 
> ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΣ «ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ» ΣΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΧΩΡΑ​



Αυτό! Να εξοριστεί από την Ελλάδα ισοβίως εις το πυρ το εξώτερον οτιδήποτε επιτρέπει και κάνει εφικτό όλο αυτό. Με ένα νόμο, ένα άρθρο, σήμερα κιόλας. Ή έστω χτες. Ή προχτές. Ή από το 1950.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα περιμένω κι εγώ να μου αναφέρεις τις προτάσεις για μεταρρυθμίσεις που έχουμε κάνει στους δανειστές μας, του είδους που θα μας κάνουν ΣΕΚ.



Γιατί, τι είμαι; Εκπρόσωπος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί, τι είμαι; Εκπρόσωπος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ;



Δεν είσαι ανησυχών πολίτης;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί, τι είμαι; Εκπρόσωπος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ;



Δηλαδή εγώ τι είμαι που μου ζήτησες ακριβώς το ίδιο, ο Βαρουφάκης; 

Να πω εδώ επίσης ότι προσωπικά, όταν μιλάω για έλλειψη προτάσεων και μακροχρόνιου σχεδιασμού για την οικονομική ανάκαμψη συμπεριλαμβάνω και τις προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Και πάντως το «έχουμε» στην πρότασή μου αναφέρεται σε όλα τα κόμματα που διαχειρίζονται την κρίση από το 2010. Αλλά βεβαίως, έμμεσα, και στον άλλο που έλεγε ότι θα επανιδρύσει το κράτος.


@Παλάβρα, πιάσε... βυσσινί (το χρώμα του φόρουμ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Επειδή πολύ συζητήθηκε εδώ το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα, ήδη οι προβλέψεις για τη φετινή ανάπτυξη έχουν αναπροσαρμοστεί επί τα χείρω, από 2,3% (που ήταν η προηγούμενη) στο 0,1%. Προφανώς δεν είναι σε ευθεία σχέση ισοδυναμίας τα δύο μεγέθη, αλλά εξίσου προφανώς άλλες δυνατότητες πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος έχει μια οικονομία που αναπτύσσεται με 2,3% και άλλες μία που καρκινοβατεί να μην επιστρέψει στη συνολική, ετήσια ύφεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή πολύ συζητήθηκε εδώ το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα, ήδη οι προβλέψεις για τη φετινή ανάπτυξη έχουν αναπροσαρμοστεί επί τα χείρω, από 2,3% (που ήταν η προηγούμενη) στο 0,1%. Προφανώς δεν είναι σε ευθεία σχέση ισοδυναμίας τα δύο μεγέθη, αλλά εξίσου προφανώς άλλες δυνατότητες πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος έχει μια οικονομία που αναπτύσσεται με 2,3% και άλλες μία που καρκινοβατεί να μην επιστρέψει στη συνολική, ετήσια ύφεση.



Αναπροσαρμογή έγινε, όχι όμως γιατί αποφάσισαν ότι είναι λογικότερο να δοθεί περιθώριο ανάσας, αλλά γιατί με όλην αυτήν την ιστορία, τους τελευταίους 5 μήνες η αγορά ασφυκτιά, έχουν φοβηθεί οι πάντες και ως εκ τούτου προβλέπονται μειωμένα έσοδα για το κράτος από όλες τις πηγές.



Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή εγώ τι είμαι που μου ζήτησες ακριβώς το ίδιο, ο Βαρουφάκης;
> 
> Να πω εδώ επίσης ότι προσωπικά, όταν μιλάω για έλλειψη προτάσεων και μακροχρόνιου σχεδιασμού για την οικονομική ανάκαμψη συμπεριλαμβάνω και τις προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις.



Θα μπορούσα να κοστολογήσω προτάσεις, όμως για μένα δεν έχει σημασία αυτό γιατί η δική μου θέση είναι ότι τα θέλω όλα αυτά, απλά δεν είμαι εγώ που πιστεύω ότι δεν χρειάζονται αρκετά χρήματα για να γίνουν. Η δική μου θέση είναι ότι πρέπει να μας δοθεί περιθώριο ακόμα και για ελλείμματα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην συζήτηση του καφενείου, ναι. Όχι σε επίσημες, δημόσιες δηλώσεις ατόμων που κατέχουν σημαντικές θέσεις. Δεν κάνει ο καθένας ράντομ δηλώσεις πάνω στην συζήτηση. Δεν μπορείς να είσαι υπουργός οικονομικών μιας από τις ισχυρότερες οικονομικά χώρες ή πρόεδρος της παγκόσμιας τράπεζας και να σου ξεφεύγουν τόσο σοβαρές δηλώσεις πάνω στην συζήτηση.



Εγώ φταίω που κάθομαι και σου απαντάω. Μήπως φταίει το ότι δεν τόνισα αρκετά ότι έχω εργαστεί σαν παραγωγός ειδήσεων σε πολύ πολύ μεγάλο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό μη ελληνικό δίκτυο; ΕΙΠΑ και δεν δέχομαι καμία κουβέντα γι' αυτό ότι όταν έρχονται οι ειδήσεις απανωτές με εκατό χιλιάδες δηλώσεις για το ίδιο θέμα νομίζεις ότι έχουν όλες την ίδια βαρύτητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η δική μου θέση είναι ότι πρέπει να μας δοθεί περιθώριο ακόμα και για ελλείμματα.


Που θα τα χρηματοδοτεί ποιος ακριβώς, Χέλλε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Που θα τα χρηματοδοτεί ποιος ακριβώς, Χέλλε;



Όποιος τα χρηματοδοτεί σε κάθε χώρα που παρουσιάζει ελλείμματα. Υπενθυμίζω ότι ο βραχυπρόθεσμος δανεισμός μπορεί να καλύψει τέτοιο πράγμα, όπως άλλωστε κάλυψε το τεράστιο έλλειμμα του 2013 ενώ ήμασταν σε πρόγραμμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όποιος τα χρηματοδοτεί σε κάθε χώρα που παρουσιάζει ελλείμματα.


Βρε παιδί μου, πώς δεν το σκέφτηκε κανένας αυτό; Δηλαδή, χτυπιόμαστε στα πρόθυρα της χρεοκοπίας, ενώ υπάρχει κάποιος που χρηματοδοτεί κάθε χώρα που παρουσιάζει ελλείμματα και δεν έχει δεκάρα τσακιστή για να πληρώσει τα χρέη που έχει συσσωρεύσει από τα προηγούμενα ελλείμματα! Μήπως είναι κανένας τοκογλύφος που θα μας δανείσει με επιτόκιο 25%; Πες ποιος είναι και μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνία. Να σπεύσουμε να τα πάρουμε τα λεφτά του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όποιος τα χρηματοδοτεί σε κάθε χώρα που παρουσιάζει ελλείμματα.


Εντάξει, το τελείωσες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Δίνετε την εντύπωση ότι δεν ξέρετε πως δεν έχετε απολύτως καμμιά ιδέα για το πώς λειτουργεί ο κρατικός δανεισμός. Έχετε ιδέα τι ποσά έχουμε δανειστεί πλην των πακέτων βοήθειας τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια; Ας απαντήσει κάποιος από σας, παρακαλώ. Θέλω το νούμερο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Helle, δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι γιατί συζητάμε. Άσ' το λιγάκι, μην το βασανίζεις τόσο. Άσε να δούμε αν θα μας δανείσουν για να μη χρεοκοπήσουμε, να κάνουμε λίγη χαρά, και θα δούμε μετά αν θα χρηματοδοτήσουν και τα ελλείμματα που θέλεις εσύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Helle, δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι γιατί συζητάμε. Άσ' το λιγάκι, μην το βασανίζεις τόσο. Άσε να δούμε αν θα μας δανείσουν για να μη χρεοκοπήσουμε, να κάνουμε λίγη χαρά, και θα δούμε μετά αν θα χρηματοδοτήσουν και τα ελλείμματα που θέλεις εσύ.



Αν θέλουν όντως την Ελλάδα κανονικό και ισότιμο εταίρο, θα τα χρηματοδοτήσουν. Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι κατάλαβες τι είπα για την πηγή χρηματοδότησης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Αφού είπαμε ότι δεν λειτουργώ στο peak που μπορώ, φρόντισε να μη μιλάς κι εσύ με γρίφους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ήταν αρκετά ξεκάθαρο. Είπα ότι δεν χρειάζεται να χρηματοδοτήσουν οι εταίροι μας τα ενδεχόμενα ελλείμματα για 2-3 χρόνια*. Ρώτησα αν γνωρίζει κανείς σας πόσος ήταν ο συνολικός δανεισμός από την τελευταία έκδοση ομολόγων το 2010 μέχρι σήμερα.


* αν και ακόμα κι αυτό θα ήταν φρόνιμο, δεδομένης της αρκετά ταχύτερης επιστροφής σε πλεονάσματα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Ε, τότε θα πω τα ίδια με το παραπάνω: κάτσε να δούμε... Και μιλάμε για χρηματοδότηση ελλειμμάτων που θα δημιουργούνται από αναπτυξιακές μεταρρυθμίσεις, έτσι; Άρα θα πρέπει να δούμε τις αναπτυξιακές μεταρρυθμίσεις πρώτα, αυτές που δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ρώτησα αν γνωρίζει κανείς σας πόσος ήταν ο συνολικός δανεισμός από την τελευταία έκδοση ομολόγων το 2010 μέχρι σήμερα.


Αφού είναι προφανές ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε, διαφώτισέ μας επιτέλους. Επίσης, κάνε τον κόπο να ρίξεις μια ματιά και στο πόσα από τα βραχυπρόθεσμα δάνεια πήγαν κατευθείαν _*στην εξόφληση*_ αντίστοιχων ληγουσών εκδόσεων. Τέλος, αφού εσύ το ανέφερες, πες μας και πόσα αναπτυξιακά προγράμματα χρηματοδοτήθηκαν την τελευταία πενταετία με δανεισμό από τις αγορές, έστω και βραχυπρόθεσμο, όπως δανείζεται «κάθε χώρα στον κόσμο».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αφού είναι προφανές ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε, διαφώτισέ μας επιτέλους. Επίσης, κάνε τον κόπο να ρίξεις μια ματιά και στο πόσα από τα βραχυπρόθεσμα δάνεια πήγαν κατευθείαν _*στην εξόφληση*_ αντίστοιχων ληγουσών εκδόσεων. Τέλος, αφού εσύ το ανέφερες, πες μας και πόσα αναπτυξιακά προγράμματα χρηματοδοτήθηκαν την τελευταία πενταετία με δανεισμό από τις αγορές, έστω και βραχυπρόθεσμο, όπως δανείζεται «κάθε χώρα στον κόσμο».



Για να γνωρίζεις δεν χρειάζονται μαντικές ικανότητες ή οικονομολογικές γνώσεις. Τα στοιχεία αυτά είναι διαθέσιμα. Μεγάλο μέρος του βραχυπρόθεσμου δανεισμού γίνεται για λόγους ρευστότητας και για εξόφληση προηγούμενων εκδόσεων, πολύ σωστά το γράφεις. Μπορούν όμως να χρησιμοποιηθούν και χρησιμοποιούνται για χρηματοδότηση έκτακτων αναγκών και του γενικού προϋπολογισμού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Επομένως, Χέλλε, πρώτον δεν ξέρεις αριθμούς ή δεν ξέρεις πού να τους βρεις ή δεν θέλεις να μας διαφωτίσεις.

Δεύτερον, ό,τι περιθώριο βραχυπρόθεσμου δανεισμού είχε η χώρα έχει εξαντληθεί. Οι μόνοι αγοραστές ΕΓΕΔ που είχαν απομείνει ήταν οι ελληνικές τράπεζες (που είναι υπό κρατικό έλεγχο πια) και από τη στιγμή που μπήκαν στο καθεστώς του ELA (δηλαδή παίρνουν επιπλέον ρευστότητα από την ΕΚΤ), απαγορεύεται να αγοράζουν ΕΓΕΔ επειδή θεωρείται έμμεσος δανεισμός του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου από την ΕΚΤ και αυτό απαγορεύεται από το καταστατικό της ΕΚΤ.

Συνεπώς, δεν υπάρχει πλέον αυτή η δυνατότητα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να κλείσει η τρέχουσα εκκρεμότητα χρηματοδότησης της χώρας, την οποία διαπραγματεύεται η κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

Εγώ έκανα την ερώτηση, εγώ περιμένω απάντηση. Ας μην παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά. Η μη απάντηση που πήρα μού λέει ότι οι συνιδεάτες σου δεν ξέρουν για τι πράγμα μιλάμε. Τώρα, για την έκδοση βραχυπρόθεσμων, θα ξέρεις ότι και φέτος εκδόθηκαν έντοκα γραμμάτια. Δεν έχουμε εξαντλήσει το περιθώριο, αυτό που είναι στα όριά του είναι οι προσυμφωνημένοι οικονομικοί δείκτες βάσει προγράμματος (όπως η εξέλιξη του χρέους ως προς το ΑΕΠ). Υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε, γιατί έτσι έχουμε υπογράψει. Βάσει των πιο επικαιροποιημένων συμφωνιών, θα βρισκόμαστε σε πρόγραμμα επιτήρησης για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη. Για την ακρίβεια, το two pack προβλέπει ότι αν οι προϋπολογισμοί μας είναι εκτός των προδιαγραφών του SGP, στην ουσία θα χρειάζεται υποβολή αναθεωρημένου προϋπολογισμού. Κι επειδή έχουμε μεγάλο χρέος στην ΕΚΤ, βρισκόμαστε στην ζώνη αυστηρής επιτήρησης. Μόνο πολιτικές αποφάσεις μπορούν να χαλαρώσουν αυτούς τους περιορισμούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

Κατά τα άλλα, κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι το όλο ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε εξορθολογίσει αρκετά τον τρόπο που δουλεύει το κράτος μας. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Μπορούμε δε να το αλλάξουμε άμεσα και χωρίς έξτρα κόστος. Αρκεί να κάνουμε αξιολογήσεις και εξορκισμ... εξορθολογισμούς, συγγνώμη.

Α, ναι, υπάρχει και το ουτοπικό "μειώνω το δημόσιο και ανακατευθύνω τα λεφτά στην νεανική επιχειρηματικότητα" που δεν κοστίζει λεφτά στο κράτος άμεσα. Δηλαδή δεν κοστίζει τίποτα στο κράτος η άμεση απώλεια εισφορών για τα ταμεία, η μείωση των φορολογικών εσόδων και του ΑΕΠ. Μειώνοντας δε το διαθέσιμο ρευστό στην αγορά, το κράτος θα δώσει χρήματα στην νεανική επιχειρηματικότητα για να φτιαχτούν νέες επιχειρήσεις σε μια βυθισμένη αγορά που μόλις θα έχει δεχτεί νέο πλήγμα μείωσης διαθέσιμου χρήματος. Τι ωραία κι απλά που ακούγονται όλα στην Νομανσλάνδη! Πώς δεν τα σκέφτηκε κανείς μέχρι τώρα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι το όλο ζήτημα είναι


Είσαι απαράδεκτος. Δεν ξέρω κανένα να λέει ότι το Α και το Β και το Γ πράγμα που μπορεί να λέμε εδώ μέσα ΑΡΚΕΙ για να γίνουν θαύματα. Υπάρχουν λίστες τεράστιες από πράγματα που πρέπει να γίνουν και λίστες από πράγματα που έγιναν και δεν έπρεπε να γίνουν και και και. 

Και υπάρχει και ένα πράγμα που δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε. Να χάνουμε το χρόνο μας να συζητάμε μαζί σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Είμαι απαράδεκτος που προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω πέντε αυτονόητα πράγματα, ξοδεύοντας περίπου το 95% του ελεύθερου χρόνου μου για να αναλύσω τι λέω, αντί να πετάω μια αράδα-ευχή.

Εντάξει, εμείς 100% αποκλειστικά φταίμε για όλα μας τα προβλήματα (εγώ περισσότερο απ' όλους), όλα αυτά γίνονται για να γίνουμε ΣΕΚ και μας εμποδίζει η έλλειψη εξορθολογισμού και αξιολογήσεων.

Τώρα μπορείς να κοιμηθείς ήσυχος στην ιδέα ότι δεν θα χάσεις άλλο τον χρόνο σου συζητώντας με εμένα τον πληβείο, μιας και όλοι έχουμε την ίδια άποψη πλέον. Είμαστε μια χαρούμενη οικογένεια ομοϊδεατών. Καληνύχτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και υπάρχει και ένα πράγμα που δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε. Να χάνουμε το χρόνο μας να συζητάμε μαζί σου.





Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Είμαι απαράδεκτος που προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω πέντε αυτονόητα πράγματα...





Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα μπορείς να κοιμηθείς ήσυχος στην ιδέα ότι δεν θα χάσεις άλλο τον χρόνο σου συζητώντας με εμένα τον πληβείο...


Αχ, και να καταλάβαινες τι σημαίνει "να μη χάνουμε τον χρόνο μας συζητώντας μαζί σου"... Μπορεί να σε βολεύει η λέξη "πληβείος", επειδή κάποια άλλη θα πρέπει να σε πληγώσει κατάβαθα. Λοιπόν, κάποια άλλη εννοούσε ο Nickel, όχι τη λέξη "πληβείος" ως χαρακτηρισμό για όλα αυτά που λες εδώ. Σκέψου μόνο πόσο παρανοϊκό ακούγεται ότι "προσπαθείς να εξηγήσεις πέντε αυτονόητα πράγματα". Σε ποιους, ωρέ; Στον Nickel και στον Δόκτορα που έχουν τα διπλάσια χρόνια σου; Αυτοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν τα αυτονόητα και τα ξέρεις εσύ; Με ποια πείρα από τη ζωή και το κουρμπέτι και την πολιτική κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα; Μπορεί όντως να υπάρχουν και γέροντες που λένε ανοησίες, αλλά η γνωριμία σου με τους δύο αυτούς ανθρώπους σού έχει δώσει την εντύπωση ότι χρειάζονται μαθήματα πολιτικής οικονομίας από σένα; Πολύ λυπάμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

Μπορείς να διαγράψεις την λέξη _πληβείος_ και να βάλεις στην θέση της όποια θες· ποταπός, βλάκας, γελοίος, υποχθόνια σαύρα. Το ίδιο μού κάνει.

Δεν κερδίζεις μπόνους σε κάθε γενέθλια. Αν δεν ασχοληθείς με κάτι δεν το καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα επειδή μεγάλωσες. Ακόμα κι αν ασχοληθείς με κάτι, ειδικά αν αυτό το κάτι είναι η πολιτική, αν έχεις σχηματίσει μια άποψη που σε βολεύει τα χρόνια μάλλον εμπόδιο σού είναι. Κι εγώ λυπάμαι. Κρίμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Helle, δεν ισχυριστήκαμε ότι έχουμε εμείς τη λύση ή ότι τα ξέρουμε ή τα καταλάβαμε όλα. Σκόρπιες σκέψεις, απόψεις, συμπεράσματα και επιθυμίες καταθέτουμε. Ο καθένας με τα δικά του επιχειρήματα και τα δικά του στοιχεία. Η συζήτηση γίνεται για τη συζήτηση, περισσότερο για να μάθουμε περισσότερα παρά για να διδάξουμε. Ούτε στιγμή δεν τρέφω αυταπάτες για τις γνώσεις μου ή για τον τρόπο που μπορώ να επηρεάσω άλλους ή τις καταστάσεις. Γι' αυτό αδιαφορώ και για θεωρίες που έχουν κατατεθεί, έστω κι αν τις βρίσκω απαράδεκτες, και δεν κάθομαι να σχολιάζω τα πάντα. Ωστόσο, εκνευρίζομαι αφάνταστα όταν ο άλλος κάνει πλήρως διαστρεβλωτικές περιλήψεις των απόψεών μου. Εκεί δεν έχω ακόμα επίθετο με το οποίο θα ήθελα να σε χαρακτηρίσω, αλλά θετικό δεν θα είναι. Αν λοιπόν καταλαβαίνεις πώς μπορείς να μου πατάς τον κάλο, μην μου τον πατάς αν δεν θέλεις να αντιδρώ άσχημα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2015)

Να σχολιάσω κι αυτό το εκπληκτικό:


Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή δεν κοστίζει τίποτα στο κράτος η άμεση απώλεια εισφορών για τα ταμεία, η μείωση των φορολογικών εσόδων και του ΑΕΠ.


Λες δηλαδή ότι τα λεφτά που βγάζει το κράτος από τη μία τσέπη (μισθοί δημοσίου) και τα βάζει στην άλλη (ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και φόροι δημοσίου) υπολογίζονται στα φορολογικά έσοδα. Και ότι τα λεφτά που βγάζει το κράτος από τη μία τσέπη (μισθοί δημοσίου) και τα βάζει στην άλλη (ανακατεύθυνση των πόρων στο δημόσιο μέσω κυκλοφορίας των χρημάτων στην αγορά *και κατανάλωσής τους σε εισαγόμενα προϊόντα*) δημιουργούν πλούτο και αυξάνουν το ΑΕΠ. 

Εγώ φταίω που κάθομαι και σου απαντάω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, εκνευρίζομαι αφάνταστα όταν ο άλλος κάνει πλήρως διαστρεβλωτικές περιλήψεις των απόψεών μου.



Το ίδιο έχεις κάνει κι εσύ στα τελευταία 40 ποστ μου. Δεν είναι δε θέμα αν το έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι το έχεις κάνει, σ'το έχω πει ήδη 2-3 φορές. Ας το λήξουμε εδώ, λοιπόν.



Palavra said:


> Να σχολιάσω κι αυτό το εκπληκτικό:
> 
> Λες δηλαδή ότι τα λεφτά που βγάζει το κράτος από τη μία τσέπη (μισθοί δημοσίου) και τα βάζει στην άλλη (ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και φόροι δημοσίου) υπολογίζονται στα φορολογικά έσοδα. Και ότι τα λεφτά που βγάζει το κράτος από τη μία τσέπη (μισθοί δημοσίου) και τα βάζει στην άλλη (ανακατεύθυνση των πόρων στο δημόσιο μέσω κυκλοφορίας των χρημάτων στην αγορά *και κατανάλωσής τους σε εισαγόμενα προϊόντα*) δημιουργούν πλούτο και αυξάνουν το ΑΕΠ.
> 
> Εγώ φταίω που κάθομαι και σου απαντάω.



Δεν έχει σημασία αν τα βγάζει απ' την μια τσέπη και τα βάζει στην άλλη. Σημασία έχει ότι συμμετέχουν στον ίδιο κύκλο. Φαντάζομαι ότι ξέρεις πώς υπολογίζεται το ΑΕΠ και τι περιλαμβάνεται σ' αυτό. Αν τα βγάλει από τον κύκλο, αυτόματα αφαιρούνται σαν άμεσα έσοδα. Σαν έξοδα δεν αφαιρούνται αν δεσμευτούν για κάποιον άλλον σκοπό* ενώ ταυτόχρονα η επένδυσή τους για τον συγκεκριμένο σκοπό που περιγράφεις δεν θα αυξήσει ισάριθμα τα έσοδα. Δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ να μιλάνε για θερμοδυναμικές απώλειες στον επενδυτικό κύκλο; Ακόμα κι αν το κράτος καταφέρει να ανακατευθύνει το σύνολο των χρημάτων που έχει βάλει στην άκρη, μέσα στον ίδιο χρόνο, ένα μέρος τους δεν θα μεταφραστεί σε νέους φόρους, εισφορές, κτλ, αφού θα πάει σε άτομα που ήδη πληρώνουν εισφορές, ενώ και το στήσιμο επιχειρήσεων δεν παρέχει άμεσα έσοδα στο κράτος ενώ συχνά σημαίνει έξοδο χρήματος σε εξοπλισμό που δεν παράγουμε. Αυτά πολύ χοντρικά. Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα παραπάνω. Καλό θα ήταν να ξέρεις και πώς υπολογίζεται το ΑΕΠ. Ειδικά απ' αυτό το ποστ σου φαίνεται να έχεις μια πολύ θολή κι αόριστη εικόνα και νιώθεις έκπληκτη για δεδομένα πράγματα.


* απ' την στιγμή που αφαιρείται το Χ ποσό από τα έξοδα και εμφανίζεται ένα ισόποσο έξοδο, το σύνολο των εξόδων δεν επηρεάζεται. Τα δε έξοδα καταγράφονται όχι κατά την εκταμίευση αλλά κατά την δέσμευση. Δηλαδή δεν έχει σημασία αν το κράτος ξοδέψει αυτά τα λεφτά σε προγράμματα που τρέχουν για τρία χρόνια, το έξοδο καταγράφεται την στιγμή που δεσμεύεται το κονδύλιο και κατατίθεται σαν αποθεματικό στον οργανισμό που πρόκειται να το διαθέσει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2015)

Helle, μπακαλίστικα, αν το κράτος προσλάβει 100.000 δημόσιους υπαλλήλους και αυξήσει κατά 10% τους μισθούς σε όλο το δημόσιο, ποιες θα είναι οι θετικές και ποιες οι αρνητικές συνέπειες στην οικονομία; Όσο γίνεται πιο μπακαλίστικα, αν γίνεται, για να το καταλάβουμε όλοι. Μπορείς αν θέλεις να πεις και τα θετικά και αρνητικά στην περίπτωση απολύσεων και μειώσεων. Και ελπίζω να καταλήξεις στο ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι εκεί η συζήτηση. Αλλά να μη σου το επιβάλω κιόλας.

(Έκανα εγώ περίληψη των λεγομένων σου; Μα συνήθως αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τι λες...  )


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

Άλλο αν προσλάβει. Για να προσλάβει πρέπει εκ των πραγμάτων να αυξήσει τα έξοδά του και το χρήμα που θα επιστρέψει στο κράτος θα είναι μόνο μέρος αυτών των χρημάτων. Είναι διαφορετικό όταν μιλάς για λεφτά που βρίσκονται ήδη στον κύκλο. Είναι ενσωματωμένα στην οικονομία. Επίσης δεν λογίζεις το αντισταθμιστικό έσοδο που θα πρέπει να έχει για κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί με την Παλ συζητούσαμε την πρόταση "αφαιρώ έξοδα από εδώ, τα δίνω εκεί". Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο να επεκταθώ. Πρέπει να φύγω.

Nickel, περισσότερο με ενοχλεί που λέω κάτι κι αμέσως κάποιοι μυγιάζονται λες και το είπα ειδικά γι' αυτούς. Πάρε παράδειγμα τα παλαμάκια. Η δε Αλεξάνδρα ανέλαβε ρόλο προστατευτικής ασπίδας κι άρχισε να λέει για σένα και τον Δόκτορα, με τον οποίο βέβαια η απόστασή μου δεν είναι μεγάλη. Αλλά όταν ακούω για αυτόματες σοφίες κι εμπειρίες λόγω ετών δεν μπορώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Μα δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις μεγάλη απόσταση από εμένα και να έχεις από τον Νίκελ, την Αλεξάνδρα ή την Παλ Αύρα. Τα ίδια πράγματα λέμε, συνιδεάτες είμαστε.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2015)

Δηλαδή λες «όσοι διαβάζουν [Χ] εφημερίδα είναι παλαμάκηδες» κι εγώ που διαβάζω τη [Χ] εφημερίδα δεν πρέπει να παρεξηγηθώ, επειδή δεν το είπες ειδικά για μένα. Ε, τι να σου πω τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

*​​Η ιστορία της φιλότιμης και εργατικής πόρνης:*

Σε ένα μικρό νησί είχε φθινοπωριάσει κι είχε πέσει αναδουλειά. Είχε και τριάντα μέρες να πιάσει καράβι, ήταν ζόρικα τα πράγματα.

Ξαφνικά πέφτει από τον ουρανό ένα θεωρητικός των παιγνίων (ή άλλο επάγγελμα, δεν έχει σημασία) και αρχίζει να ψάχνει κάπου να φάει. Του δείχνουν το εστιατόριο, καλοτρώει και καλοπίνει, αφήνει ένα κατοστάρικο και φεύγει με το ελικόπτερο που ήρθε στο μεταξύ να τον παραλάβει.

Ο εστιάτορας παίρνει το κατοστάρικο και πηγαίνει στη Λίτσα (από το «Πειναλίτσα»), που της χρωστάει έξι επισκέψεις, και της αφήνει το κατοστάρικο. Η Λίτσα τον ευχαριστεί και πηγαίνει στον μπακάλη να ξοφλήσει τα βερεσέδια (ο μπακάλης είχε σταματήσει από καιρό να πληρώνεται σε είδος επειδή ο χοντρέμπορος έκανε εισαγωγή τα είδη μπακαλικής από τη στεριά και δεν ήταν πρόθυμος να δέχεται πληρωμή με χάρες από τον μπακάλη. Του είχε πει, μάλιστα, ότι για την επόμενη παραγγελία θα έπρεπε ο μπακάλης να τον πληρώσει προκαταβολικά.)

Ο χοντρέμπορος παίρνει το κατοστάρικο και σπεύδει να κλείσει τον λογαριασμό του στη Λίτσα. Η Λίτσα τον ευχαριστεί και κλείνουν ραντεβού για το βράδυ, αφού πάει στο μεταξύ να πληρώσει τον μπάρμπα Κώστα, που της είχε βάψει το σπίτι.

Ο μπάρμπα Κώστας, που καθόταν στο καφενείο χωρίς δουλειά, παίρνει το κατοστάρικο από τη Λίτσα και πάει να κλείσει τα βερεσέδια του στον μπακάλη. Ο μπακάλης παίρνει το κατοστάρικο έναντι και, ευχαριστημένος με την ορατή πια βελτίωση της οικονομίας και των προσωπικών του οικονομικών, κανονίζει ραντεβού με τον μπάρμπα Κώστα για να του βάψει το μπακάλικο και σπεύδει στον χοντρέμπορο να παραγγείλει πραμάτεια. Ο χοντρέμπορος παίρνει το κατοστάρικο, γυρίζει σπίτι του, σενιάρεται και πηγαίνει από τη Λίτσα για να πάνε στο μπαράκι του νησιού.

Στο μπαράκι του νησιού, το ζευγάρι κάνει λογαριασμό ένα κατοστάρικο και φεύγουν χαρούμενοι για τα περαιτέρω. Το βράδυ, ο ιδιοκτήτης κλείνει το μπαράκι και φεύγοντας, ρίχνει το κατοστάρικο στο ΑΤΜ για να εξοφλήσει την 375η δόση της ρύθμισής που είχε κάνει με την εφορία.

Το πρωί, ο θεωρητικός των παιγνίων παίρνει από το ΑΤΜ ένα κατοστάρικο και ξεκινάει την αποστολή του, να κάνει οικονομικά ευτυχισμένο άλλο ένα νησί, πολλαπλασιάζοντας το τοπικό ΑΕΠ επί δέκα, είκοσι, ακόμη και τριάντα φορές αν είναι τυχερός.

Παραλλαγή ιστορίας που κυκλοφορεί γενικώς και χρησιμεύει ως άσκηση στον εντοπισμό οικονομικών μεγεθών και οικονομικών πλανών.


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2015)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό που μόλις μας διηγήθηκες είναι παράδειγμα του φαινομένου που ονομάζεται *μόχλευση*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Earion said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό που μόλις μας διηγήθηκες είναι παράδειγμα του φαινομένου που ονομάζεται *μόχλευση*.



Με πολλά στοιχεία φούσκας και λειτουργιών κεντρικής τράπεζας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή λες «όσοι διαβάζουν [Χ] εφημερίδα είναι παλαμάκηδες» κι εγώ που διαβάζω τη [Χ] εφημερίδα δεν πρέπει να παρεξηγηθώ, επειδή δεν το είπες ειδικά για μένα. Ε, τι να σου πω τώρα.



Quote me. Από τα ποστ μου, όχι από τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζεις απ' αυτά.



drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις μεγάλη απόσταση από εμένα και να έχεις από τον Νίκελ, την Αλεξάνδρα ή την Παλ Αύρα. Τα ίδια πράγματα λέμε, συνιδεάτες είμαστε.



Κινείστε στην ίδια γενική κατεύθυνση, αλλά πρώτον απ' όσο μπορώ να σε ξέρω συμπεραίνω ότι έχεις πολύ καλύτερη εικόνα για το πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί η οικονομία, τι σημαίνουν οι οικονομικοί δείκτες, κτλ, και δεύτερον δεν λέτε τα ίδια πράγματα. Συμφωνείς δηλαδή με αυτά που έγραψε η Παλ σ' αυτό το νήμα; Συμμερίζεσαι την ιδέα της για το τι είναι cost free σε dt=0;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Quote me. Από τα ποστ μου, όχι από τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζεις απ' αυτά.





Hellegennes said:


> Δικαιούμαι με το υποκειμενικό μου κριτήριο -το οποίο μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω, όσο πιο αντικειμενικά πιστεύω ότι γίνεται- να θεωρώ παλαμάκια κάποιον, ο οποίος υποστηρίζει ένα μέσο που, κατά την άποψή μου, είναι τέρμα αναντικειμενικό και προκατειλημμένο, πράγμα που επίσης μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω.





Hellegennes said:


> cost free σε dt=0;


Το ξέρω ότι θα το μετανοιώσω που το λέω, αλλά αυτό που γράφεις αποτελεί πλήρη διαστρέβλωση των όσων έχω γράψει. Κατά τα λοιπά, είναι πολύ αστείος ο προτεταμένος δείχτης με τον οποίο αντιμετωπίζεις τους συνομιλητές σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Συμφωνείς δηλαδή με αυτά που έγραψε η Παλ σ' αυτό το νήμα; Συμμερίζεσαι την ιδέα της για το τι είναι cost free σε dt=0;


Παρακαλώ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το ξέρω ότι θα το μετανοιώσω που το λέω, αλλά αυτό που γράφεις αποτελεί πλήρη διαστρέβλωση των όσων έχω γράψει. Κατά τα λοιπά, είναι πολύ αστείος ο προτεταμένος δείχτης με τον οποίο αντιμετωπίζεις τους συνομιλητές σου.



Μάθαμε τώρα και τα λέμε όλα διαστρέβλωση. Σου ζήτησα μέτρα που δεν κοστίζουν τίποτα στον προϋπολογισμό κι εσύ μού δίνεις μέτρα που μπορεί να αποκτήσουν θετικό πρόσημο σε βάθος μεγαλύτερο από dt=0, δηλαδή σε επόμενα ετήσια οικονομικά αποτελέσματα. Εξήγησα πώς και γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό. Καμμιά διαστρέβλωση λοιπόν. Άσε κάτω αυτήν την καραμέλα.

Πάμε ξανά, για να τελειώνουμε μ' αυτό: το κράτος βγάζει από τα έξοδά του το ποσό Α και αντ' αυτού προϋπολογίζει ένα ποσό Β=Α. Το Δ[SUB]έξοδα[/SUB] λοιπόν δεν αλλάζει. Με την αφαίρεση του Α, προκύπτει αντίστοιχη μείωση χΑ στα έσοδα των αντίστοιχων ταμείων ασφάλισης και ψΑ στα φορολογικά έσοδα του κράτους, όπου χ και ψ ποσοστά του Α. Τα έσοδα του κράτους λοιπόν μειώνονται κατά χΑ και ψΑ. Η ανακατεύθυνση των χρημάτων που προτείνεις πρέπει να γίνει σε διαφορά έτους = 0, αν θέλεις μέρος των εσόδων να επιστρέψει στα έσοδα. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, αν καταφέρεις να διαθέσεις όλο το κονδύλι στο ίδιο έτος, θα καταφέρεις να πάρεις σαν φοροασφαλιστικά έσοδα ένα μέρος τους. Ας είμαι γενναιόδωρος κι ας πω 0,8Α.

Σχετικά με το παράθεμα, αν βλέπεις κάπου να χαρακτηρίζω εσένα ή κάποιον άλλον από 'δώ, μυγιάζεσαι. Βάλε και τα προηγούμενα ποστ στο παζλ κι αν ηθικά σού φαίνεται να αρμόζει, μπορείς να με κατηγορήσεις ξανά.


----------

